# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  سایت برنامه نویس کیفیت خود را از دست میدهد؟

## saed2006

سلام
در گذشته اوایلی که بنده عضو  شده بودم کیفیت سایت واقعا عالی بود
دوستان فعال اکثرا بار علمی قوی داشتند  و کسی که وارد سایت میشد بعد از چرخ زدن توی تاپیک ها به راختی به این نکته پی میبرد
ولی اخیرا نمیدونم چرا   سایت برنامه نویس افت کرده
نگاه ها سطحی تر شده
چه مدیران فعال حدید و چه کاربران
البته کاربران عادی که دیدشون نسبت به سایت تغییری نکرده ولی دیگر کسی  به راحتی نمیتواند پاسخ با کیفیت بگیرد
شده مثل یاهو مسنجر کم کم 
لطفا فکری بکنید تا دیر نشده

----------


## silverfox

بخش C#‎‎ و ASP.NET رو من افتی ندیدم همیشه بحث های غیرحرفه ای بوده الانم هست اتفاقا توی این 2 بخش یه چند ماه پیش خیلی تاپیک های بی خود و سوالای تکراری زیاد بود الان بهتر شده بخش های دیگه رو نمی دونم....

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

من که افتی نمی بینم.... هر چند که هر چیزی دوران فراز و نشیب داره :)

----------


## Netsky

> تاپیک های بی خود و سوالای تکراری زیاد بود


دليلش مشكل سيستم جستجوي سايته كه بنده در يه تاپيك در همين تالار عنوان كردم . جناب كرامتي هم پاسخ هايي رو بيان كردن . به نظر من اگه مشكل سيستم جستجوي سايت حل بشه مشكلات زيادي برطرف خواهند شد . 
در مورد افت كيفيت ها تا حدودي بنده موافقم . البته همونطور كه جناب راد فرمودن هر چيزي دوران فراز و نشيب داره . انشالله برنامه نويس هم به دوران اوجش بر ميگرده . 
موفق باشيد ......

----------


## saed2006

متاسفانه دوستان منظورم رو نگرفتین
تا بحث کیفیت پیش میاد دوستان به فکر قلع و قمع  مدیریتی و حذف تا پیک ها میافتند
حرف من اینه این روز ها حال و روز سایت طوری شده که اگر تا پیک های اضافی بی کیفیت حذف بشن دیگه چیزی از سایت باقی نمیمونه  
جناب کرامتی اگر واقعا تنها هستید و مشکلات دارین بگین اگر ما باید کمک مالی هم بکنیم  حاضریم
ولی این اوضاع رو عوض کنید

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام در گذشته اوایلی که بنده عضو  شده بودم کیفیت سایت واقعا عالی بود دوستان فعال اکثرا بار علمی قوی داشتند  و کسی که وارد سایت میشد بعد از چرخ زدن توی تاپیک ها به راختی به این نکته پی میبرد ولی اخیرا نمیدونم چرا   سایت برنامه نویس افت کرده
> نگاه ها سطحی تر شده چه مدیران فعال حدید و چه کاربران البته کاربران عادی که دیدشون نسبت به سایت تغییری نکرده ولی دیگر کسی  به راحتی نمیتواند پاسخ با کیفیت بگیرد شده مثل یاهو مسنجر کم کم لطفا فکری بکنید تا دیر نشده


سلام.
ما تا معیاری برای سنجش فراز و نشیب فعالیت علمی انجام شده در انجمنها نداشته باشیم، نمی تونیم در مورد افت یا ارتقای سطح فنی بخشها صحبت کنیم. شما از گرفتن پاسخ با کیفیت صحبت می کنید، اما از دید فرد پاسخ دهنده هم مساله رو ببینید.

بارها شده دیدم برخی از افراد سوالی رو مطرح می کنن و پاسخهای متمادی در اون تاپیک میگیرن و میرن به سلامت. فرد پاسخ دهنده 20 دقیقه طول کشیده تا پاسخ "با کیفیت" برای شما ارسال کنه، اما شمای سوال کننده حاضر نیستید 3 ثانیه وقت صرف کنید کلید تشکر رو برای قدردانی از تلاش پاسخ دهنده فشار بدید.

عنوان سوالات عموما اینقدر بد انتخاب میشه که پاسخی برای اونها از طرف دیگران ارسال نمیشه. سوالات بسیار زیادی که به بخش C#‎ ارسال میشن رو من عنوانشون رو بی سر و صدا تغییر میدم و تا 10 دقیقه بعد تغییر، متوجه میشم که به تاپیک (حداقل 2/3) پاسخ داده شده. این مساله حداقل 10 بار برام رخ داده. خوب پس این نشون میده که اگر سوالی خوب و واضح پرسیده بشه، عنوان مناسبی براش انتخاب بشه احتمال پاسخ دادن به اون سوال بسیار بالا میره.

تا کی من نوعی میخوام به سوال بچه ها پاسخ بدم؟ آیا بهتر نیست دنبال راه چاره ای باشم تا به اونها درست یادگیری مطالب رو یاد بدم، جای اینکه دستشون رو بگیرم و مراقب قدم برداشتنشون باشم؟ تا وقتی من دست شما رو میگیرم، شما یاد میگیرید که راه برید؟ باید اینقدر زمین بخورید تا راه رفتن رو یاد بگیرید. تنها دلیلی که من پاسخهام رو ظرف چند روز اخیر، کاهش دادم، همین مساله بوده. در واقع به نوعی احساس ناخوشایندی بهم دست داد که شاید من با دادن پاسخ بساط تنبلی عده ای رو فراهم کنم و جلوی پیشرفت عده دیگه ای رو بگیرم.

ما همگی، دنبال راهی هستیم تا بتونیم سطح فنی مطالب ارسالی به انجمنها رو ارتقاء بدیم.

هیچکسی دوست نداره سوالی در مورد cast کردن یه Data Type به Data Type دیگه ای توی انجمنها ببینه.هیچکدوم از ما دوست نداریم که "مطالب آموزشی" بی محتوایی ببینیم که از جاهای دیگه Copy/Paste شده.همه از هم می پرسیم که "پس کی شماره 4 مجله در میاد" اما هیچکدوممون حاضر نیستیم برای مجله مطلب ارسال کنیم. یا نه، اگر در اون سطح نمیتونیم کمک کنیم، حداقل کار ویرایش ادبی مقالات رو عهده دار بشیم. یا برای همکاری در زمینه طراحی عکس روی جلد اون خودمون رو کاندید کنیم. فقط میپرسیم، "پس چی شد"؟ با علم به اینکه هممون میدونیم که این یک کار رایگان هستش و در قبالش هزینه ای دریافت نمیشه!هیچکدوم از ما حاضر نیستیم، "بپردازیم"، که "پرداخته باشیم". همه دنبال این هستیم که در قبال چیزی که می پردازیم، چیزی دریافت کنیم. در صورتیکه باید بخشنده باشیم تا پنجره های جدیدی رومون باز بشه.
شما چه روشی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟ اگر اشتباه نکنم و درست بخاطرم مونده باشه، شما قبلا مساله مطرح کردن "سوال و جواب" توسط دو چیره دست برای فهموندن مسائل به دیگران رو مطرح کرده بودید. (درسته؟) خوب، دیگه چه پیشنهادی دارید؟

منتظر پیشنهاد کلیه دوستان، برای ارتقاء کیفی سوال و جواب های ارسال شده در انجمن هستم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## saed2006

> سلام.
> ما تا معیاری برای سنجش فراز و نشیب فعالیت علمی انجام شده در انجمنها نداشته باشیم، نمی تونیم در مورد افت یا ارتقای سطح فنی بخشها صحبت کنیم. شما از گرفتن پاسخ با کیفیت صحبت می کنید، اما از دید فرد پاسخ دهنده هم مساله رو ببینید.
> 
> بارها شده دیدم برخی از افراد سوالی رو مطرح می کنن و پاسخهای متمادی در اون تاپیک میگیرن و میرن به سلامت. فرد پاسخ دهنده 20 دقیقه طول کشیده تا پاسخ "با کیفیت" برای شما ارسال کنه، اما شمای سوال کننده حاضر نیستید 3 ثانیه وقت صرف کنید کلید تشکر رو برای قدردانی از تلاش پاسخ دهنده فشار بدید.
> 
> عنوان سوالات عموما اینقدر بد انتخاب میشه که پاسخی برای اونها از طرف دیگران ارسال نمیشه. سوالات بسیار زیادی که به بخش C#‎‎ ارسال میشن رو من عنوانشون رو بی سر و صدا تغییر میدم و تا 10 دقیقه بعد تغییر، متوجه میشم که به تاپیک (حداقل 2/3) پاسخ داده شده. این مساله حداقل 10 بار برام رخ داده. خوب پس این نشون میده که اگر سوالی خوب و واضح پرسیده بشه، عنوان مناسبی براش انتخاب بشه احتمال پاسخ دادن به اون سوال بسیار بالا میره.
> 
> تا کی من نوعی میخوام به سوال بچه ها پاسخ بدم؟ آیا بهتر نیست دنبال راه چاره ای باشم تا به اونها درست یادگیری مطالب رو یاد بدم، جای اینکه دستشون رو بگیرم و مراقب قدم برداشتنشون باشم؟ تا وقتی من دست شما رو میگیرم، شما یاد میگیرید که راه برید؟ باید اینقدر زمین بخورید تا راه رفتن رو یاد بگیرید. تنها دلیلی که من پاسخهام رو ظرف چند روز اخیر، کاهش دادم، همین مساله بوده. در واقع به نوعی احساس ناخوشایندی بهم دست داد که شاید من با دادن پاسخ بساط تنبلی عده ای رو فراهم کنم و جلوی پیشرفت عده دیگه ای رو بگیرم.
> 
> ...


یک دنیا تشکر استاد
ولی ادم هایی مثل شما و جناب کرامتی انگشت شمار هستند اینجا
ممنون میشم که تاپیک هایی که در زیر اومده رو ببینید و بگین  عیب عنوان یا چگونگی طرح سوال توش چجوری هست که پاسخ داده نشده  

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=219293
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=219575
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=218706
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212628

ولی در مورد افت کیفیت سایت نسبت به سال های قبل  یک نظر سنجی کنید ببینید  نظرات کاربران چگونه هست

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> یک دنیا تشکر استاد ولی ادم هایی مثل شما و جناب کرامتی انگشت شمار هستند اینجا ممنون میشم که تاپیک هایی که در زیر اومده رو ببینید و بگین  عیب عنوان یا چگونگی طرح سوال توش چجوری هست که پاسخ داده نشده  
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=219293
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=219575
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=218706
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212628
> 
> ولی در مورد افت کیفیت سایت نسبت به سال های قبل  یک نظر سنجی کنید ببینید  نظرات کاربران چگونه هست


سلام.
من به سه تا از چهار مورد فوق الان پاسخ دادم (اونی هم که بهش پاسخ ندادم بنظرم از بیخ و بن ایراد داره و کار استانداردی نیستش). اما خوب، آیا کیفیت سایت ارتقاء پیدا کرد؟!

این مشکل رو باید همگی با کمک هم حل کنیم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## saed2006

> سلام.
> من به سه تا از چهار مورد فوق الان پاسخ دادم (اونی هم که بهش پاسخ ندادم بنظرم از بیخ و بن ایراد داره و کار استانداردی نیستش). اما خوب، آیا کیفیت سایت ارتقاء پیدا کرد؟!
> 
> این مشکل رو باید همگی با کمک هم حل کنیم.
> موفق باشید.


مراد من از طرح این موضوع این نبود که صرفا پست هایی که اینجا گذاشتم  پاسخ داده بشن .
این ها   " مشتی هست نمونه خروار"     .  من میتونم صد ها تاپیک مشابه که این روز ها زده میشه و همین  حال و روز رو دارن برای شما مثال بیارم  .  شما تقریبا جز ادم های خاص سایت هستین . مگر چند تا تاپیک رو میتونید شخصا پاسخ بدین؟  این خیلی عالی هست که شما اینجا هستین  ولی چرا این روز ها ادم های مثل شما اینقدر انگشت شمار شدن توی سایت .    والا قبلا  اینطور نبود خیلی چیز ها سطحی و احساسی شده   . جالب هست که  تا وقتی هم انتقادی صورت میگیره بعضی به فکر قلع و قمع مدیریتی می افتند  .   حرف من اینه "اگر این قلع و قمع ها اتفاق بیافته سایت همین رونق فعلی رو هم که داره از دست میده"  .  نمیدونم شاید فرهنگ جامعه برنا مه نویس عوض شده و حاضر نیستند به هم کمک کنند یا اقای کرامتی مثل سابق حال و حوصله ندارند . به هر حال من به نوبه خودم حاضرم کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انحام بدم  .  همون پیشنهادی که من دادم و شما گفتین ایا تحقق پیدا کرد؟

----------


## cybercoder

> همه از هم می پرسیم که "پس کی شماره 4 مجله در میاد" اما هیچکدوممون  حاضر نیستیم برای مجله مطلب ارسال کنیم. یا نه، اگر در اون سطح نمیتونیم  کمک کنیم، حداقل کار ویرایش ادبی مقالات رو عهده دار بشیم. یا برای همکاری  در زمینه طراحی عکس روی جلد اون خودمون رو کاندید کنیم. فقط میپرسیم، "پس  چی شد"؟ با علم به اینکه هممون میدونیم که این یک کار رایگان هستش و در  قبالش هزینه ای دریافت نمیشه!هیچکدوم از ما حاضر نیستیم، "بپردازیم"، که "پرداخته باشیم". همه دنبال  این هستیم که در قبال چیزی که می پردازیم، چیزی دریافت کنیم. در صورتیکه  باید بخشنده باشیم تا پنجره های جدیدی رومون باز بشه.


این طرز تفکر شما اشتباهه در مورد اول از چند نفر تقاضای همکاری شده ؟ و در مورد دوم خیلی ها بودند و هستند که در قبال چیزهایی که می پرداختند هیچ چیز مادی نخواستند اما برخوردها باهاشون چطور بود؟
یک کم فکر کنید زمان هایی که مد نظر دوستان است کی و با چه نوع رویکردی بوده و الان با چه رویکردیه
بیش از این در این مورد بحث نمی کنم که خود همین چند جمله هم اضافی بود.

موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> به هر حال من به نوبه خودم حاضرم کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انحام بدم  .  همون  پیشنهادی که من دادم و شما گفتین ایا تحقق پیدا کرد؟


سلام.
خیر. متاسفانه هیچ تلاشی برای انجام دادنش هم رخ نداد که بخواد تحقق پیدا کنه یا نکنه. من کاملا با پیشنهاد شما موافقم و قبلا تاثیر اینکار رو در برخی از مقاله های Michael Howard در مورد مباحث امنیتی دیده ام. اما حقیقتا باید هر دو نفر آدمهای sharp ای باشن و بدونن چی میگن و به کجا میخوان برن و هدفشون از این پرسش و پاسخ ها چی هستش.

من حاضرم نقش یه پرسشگر (مبتدی) رو بازی کنم، اما کسی هستش که بخواد نقش پاسخ دهنده رو بازی کنه؟ اگر کسی فکر میکنه این توانایی رو داره، من از این مساله استقبال میکنم. در غیر این صورت اگر قرار باشه من هم نقش پرسشگر و هم پاسخ دهنده رو ایفا کنم، واقعا برام کسالت آور هستش و بیشتر به یک مقاله شبیه میشه تا یک گفتگو.




> این طرز تفکر شما اشتباهه در مورد اول از چند نفر تقاضای همکاری شده ؟


سلام.
چرا اشتباهه؟ تو تاریخ 1 دی 87، آقای مهدی عسگری در این تاپیک تحت عنوان "دعوت به همکاری در مجله برنامه نویس"، کاملا شفاف و صریح از هر کسی که فکر میکنه به هر ترتیبی میتونه برای مجله مفید واقع بشه، دعوت کردن. دسترسی خود من به بخش "مجله" نیز همون روزها توسط ایشون باز شد و با عشق و علاقه بچه ها شروع کردن به ارائه مقالات، خوندن مقالات، گرفتن ایرادات فنی از مقالات، ارائه طرح روی جلد، به عهده گرفتن کار ویرایش ادبی مقالات و ... و خلاصه این شد که ظرف مدت کمی تونستیم شماره یک رو ارائه کنیم.

البته این دعوت به همکاری در تاپیکهای دیگه ای نیز بعد انتشار شماره های بعدی نیز رخ داد، اما متاسفانه یا سطح علمی مقالات اونقدر پایین بود که نمیشد از اونها در مجله استفاده کرد، یا افراد پس از اینکه مدتی درگیر موضوع میشدن بنابه دلائل مختلف کار رو رها میکردن و ...

الان تعداد افراد باقیمانده فعال حقیقتا انگشت شمار هستن. این زشت هستش که آقای کشاورز با اون معلومات (در زمینه تخصص خودشون) بخوان وقت بذارن مقاله منو ویرایش کنن. نمیگم این کار بی ارزش هستش یا ... ابدا... اما ویرایش ادبی رو که من و ایشون نباید انجام بدیم. بالاخره وجود دارن افرادیکه وقتشون آزادتره و از ادبیات خوبی هم برخوردارن و این توانایی رو دارن که مقالات رو حتی بهتر از آقای X و Y و Z ویرایش کنن و تو این مساله شکی ندارم.

پس می بینید، برای همه "یک دعوتنامه" فرستاده شد، بعضیها مثل من اونو جدی گرفتن و توی هر چهار شماره مقاله دادن، برخی هم اونو بی اهمیت تصور کردن و خودشون رو در پشت انواع و اقسام پرسشهای این چنینی پنهان کردن.




> و در مورد دوم خیلی ها بودند و هستند که در قبال چیزهایی که می پرداختند  هیچ چیز مادی نخواستند اما برخوردها باهاشون چطور بود؟


من اصلا دوست ندارم در پرده حرف بزنم و همین مساله باعث شده خیلی از افراد از دست من ناراحت باشن. اما جمله شما رو متوجه نمیشم. باید موردی مثال بزنید. اینو هم به یاد داشته باشید که من نگفتم چنین آدمهایی وجود ندارن. البته که وجود دارن... 

بعنوان مثال، وقتی من می بینم آقای X یکی از کاربران سایت، مطلبی رو میخواد به اشتباه آموزش بده، یا به اشتباه پاسخ بده، یا از جایی کپی کرده و ... و بطور کل، به قوانین سایت بی اعتنا هستش، من در صورت مشاهده بلافاصله آستین هامو بالا میزنم و در بحث مداخله میکنم. توی این مداخله هم حلوا پخش نمیکنم. خیلی رک و پوست کنده و بدون کنایه حرفم رو میزنم، چون اونجا یه نفر یا دو نفر از دستم ناراحت میشن، اما بحث به بیراهه نمیره و اون N نفر دیگه ای که از طریق Search Engine ها (یه طرق دیگه) به مطلب رسیدن دیگه گمراه نمیشن. (البته اگر منظورتون چنین برخوردهایی بوده باشه، در غیر اینصورت لطفا مساله رو روشن و واضح مطرح کنید).




> یک کم فکر کنید زمان هایی که مد نظر دوستان است کی و با چه نوع رویکردی  بوده و الان با چه رویکردیه


من در مورد گذشته این سایت بی اطلاعم و بازهم نمیتونم متوجه منظورتون بشم.




> بیش از این در این مورد بحث نمی کنم که خود همین چند جمله هم اضافی بود


چرا اضافی بود؟  :ناراحت:  بالاخره حتما شما از چیزی ناراحت هستید که این مطالب رو عنوان می کنید. بفرمایید اون چیه تا اگه من بعنوان مدیر کاری از دستم بر میاد برای رفع اون انجام بدم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
من فکر میکنم ابزارهای تشویق و تنبیه در تالار خیلی کارآمد نیست مثلا یکی یک سئوال مبهم مطرح میکنه بعد در طول زمان معلوم میشه که اصلا موضوع چیز دیگری است و بعدش هم وقتی جواب گرفت اصلا نه تشکر میکنه و نه اعلام میکنه که که مشکلم حل شد اون بدبختی که بعدا جستجو می کنه با یک تاپیک ناقص مواجه میشه (ته بی مرامی) مدیران سایت لطفا در این موارد اگر راهی است بصورت زمانی دسترسی اینگونه افراد محدود شود در ضمن حرکت اخیر سایت در خصوص آمار در بعضی از تالارها حرکت خوبی است بد نیست از انتهای جدول هم یک نگاهی انجام شود و کاربران بی نظم هم اطلاع رسانی شوند

----------


## barbodsoft.com

سلام دوستان
من هم موافقم که سیستم تشویق و تنبیه سایت خیلی خوب نیست.
پیشنهاد می کنم: هر کس که می خواد پستی بده حتما موظف باشه نوع پست رو مشخص کنه(سوال، جواب ، مقاله و ...) خوب کسی که سوال مطرح می کنه وضعیت سوالش می شه (پاسخ مناسبی دریافت نشده) خوب مسلما احتمالا به سوال پاسخ داده می شه. در اینصورت باید فردی که پست رو ارسال کرده وضعیت سوال رو به (پاسخ مناسب دریافت شد از جانب x ) تغییر بده. و موظف باشه از شخص مورد نظر تشکر کنه. 
برای تنبیه بهتره هر باری که یک کاربر تذکر دریافت می نمایید نمره منفی برای وی منظور شود و از حدی که عبور کرد برای مدتی حساب کاربری وی مسدود شود. 

من قبلا با نام کاربری متفاوتی در سایت فعالیت داشتم. اما از وقتی که با این نام شروع به کار کردم. هر وقت یک تاپیک سوال(تاپیک نه پست) وقتی به نتیجه رسیدم خلاصه ای از راهنمایی های که دوستان کردن رو به صورت واضح تر به هماه کد قرار دادم. پیشنهاد می کنم این روش هم فراگیر شود.

با بعضی از دوستان که فکر می کنند سطح علمی سایت پایین آمده موافق نیستم. چرا؟ چون شما دو برهه زمانی متفاوت که سطح معلومات شما هم مسلما متفاوت بوده رو باهم مقایسه می کنید. 
فرض کنید یک کاربر تازه وارد که سال 85 عضو سایت شد بیشتر اطلاعات سایت براش تازگی داشت چون معلوماتش خیلی زیاد نبود. بعد از مدتی که سطح علمی این اشخاص بالا رفته مسلما 50% مطالب سایت برایشان تکراری تصور می شود و از اون 50% باقی مانده 40% اصلا مورد نیازشان نیست که براش وقت صرف کنند.

معیار درست این است که شما برید و افراد همسطح سال 85 خود را الان پیدا کنید و از اونا نظرخواهی کنید. و با نظر خود در اون زمان مقایسه کنید. و اگر می خواهید از افراد حرفه ای تر نظر خواهی کنید باید نظر افراد حرفه ای در سال 85 را با نظر افراد حرفه ای امروز مقاسیه کنید.

من فکر می کنم سایت برنامه نویس کم و بیش به همین منوال بوده البته با کمی فراز نشیب.

شاید توضیحات من روان نباشد ولی حتما قابل فهم هست ببخشید که زیادی حرف زدم.

----------


## ztx4

> با بعضی از دوستان که فکر می کنند سطح علمی سایت پایین آمده موافق نیستم.  چرا؟ چون شما دو برهه زمانی متفاوت که سطح معلومات شما هم مسلما متفاوت  بوده رو باهم مقایسه می کنید. 
> فرض کنید یک کاربر تازه وارد که سال 85 عضو سایت شد بیشتر اطلاعات سایت  براش تازگی داشت چون معلوماتش خیلی زیاد نبود. بعد از مدتی که سطح علمی این  اشخاص بالا رفته مسلما 50% مطالب سایت برایشان تکراری تصور می شود و از  اون 50% باقی مانده 40% اصلا مورد نیازشان نیست که براش وقت صرف کنند.


100% با گفته ی این دوست عزیزمون موافقم.
حق با ایشونه.
باید مقایسه ی درست انجام داد.
من خودم به عنوان یک کاربر تازه وارد به دنیای برنامه نویسی اعلام می کنم که خیلی از مطالب این سایت برام جدید و آموزنده است. بنابراین سطح سایت پایین نیست.

----------


## Netsky

به نظر من اگه يه فكري به حال اين سوالات تكراري و متداول بشه خيلي ميتونه سايت رو از شر بعضي از سوالات رهايي ببخشه . 
من الان دارم خودم به تنهايي يه برنامه اي رو مينويسم كه انشالله تا چند مدت ديگه توي سايت قرار ميدم . اين برنامه يه جور بانك سواله كه از بين تاپيك هاي همين سايت يا يه جور سيستم سوال سازي سوالاتش تامين ميشن و به دو زبان VB.Net و C#‎ پاسخ هاشون داده ميشه . ولي واقعا مشكلي كه هست اينه كه خيلي دست تنهام خودم بايد همه كارا رو انجام بدم . هم بايد بگردم داخل تاپيك ها و سوالات رو پيدا كنم و هم بايد كدهاي برنامه رو بنويسم كه اين واقعا كار رو مشكل ميكنه . ضمن اينكه بنده شاغل هم هستم و بايد صبح و عصر برم سر كار . يعني با وجودي كه وقتم كمه ولي بعضي شبها شايد باور نكنيد تا ساعت 2 همين طور توي اين سايت و اون سايت ميگردم تا سوالات رو پيدا كنم و جواب هاشون رو هم يا خودم بدم يا از داخل همون تاپيك ها جواباش رو پيدا كنم . بعضي مواقع هم كه ديگه خودمم بايد كدها رو مثلا از سي شارپ به ويبي و از ويبي به سي شارپ تبديل كنم . واقعا اگه چندتا از دوستان ميتونن كمكي بكنن تا اين برنامه زودتر تكميل بشه ، همين الان بنده رو با پيام خصوصي در جريان بگذارند . البته اين برنامه خودش تا چند مدت آينده جزو يه پروژه ديگه ميشه و اون برنامه اصلي كلي امكانات داره . به نظر من ميشه با اين برنامه يه كمك هرچند كم ولي مفيد رو به سايت كرد . 
موفق باشيد .........

----------


## DLL_DLL

کیفیتی نداشت که بخواد الان از دست بده.

----------


## shekoofeh

این سایت واقعا سایت خوبیه و من و دوستانم خیلی چیزها از اینجا یاد گرفتیم. فکر می کنم اگر اینجا نبود خیلی از پروژه های ما انجام نمیشد. دستتون درد نکنه.

----------


## Netsky

> کیفیتی نداشت که بخواد الان از دست بده


اگه كيفيتي نداشت چرا از همون اول كه فهميديد بي كيفيته رهاش نكرديد ؟!

----------


## Saeed.Masoumi

سلام
دوستان
ببینید اون گفته جناب موسوی رو 100% قبول دارم بعضا شده 1 تا 2 ساعت وقت گذاشتم(گذاشتیم) تا جواب سوال ها رو بدم(بدیم) اما این چند مورد اتفاق افتاده و یک جورایی دلسرد شدم(شدیم):
1- یک یا دوثانیه طول می کشه تا اون دکمه تشکر رو بزنن که نمی زنن
2- یک عده که اصلا متوجه نیستند سوال خودشون چیه بس که موضوعی کلی رو بیان می کنن بعد که میای و جواب های کلی بهشون می دی بهشون بر می خوره با لحنی خیلی بد می گن بجای این حرفا کد بده
3-یک عده هم کلا غرورشون اجازه نمیده حتی پاسخ رو ارزیابی کنن بعضی ها هم که دمشون گرم کلا مخالفن
4-خیلی از تاپیک ها هم یک ایراد کلی دارند که یک سوال می پرسن که مستقیما به یکی از قوانین اصلی ریاضی ربط دارند بعد که میای از اون قوانین برای پاسخ دادن استفاده می کنی چون سول کننده اصلا هیچ دانشی نسبت به ریاضیات نداره کلا اون جواب رو نمی خونه سریع پشت بندش می گه "یعنی کسی بلد نیست جواب بده؟"
5 - تاپیک های تکراری هم که دیگه .... مثلا پاس دادن متغییر (حتی سوال هم اشتباهه) - فریز شدن فرم - پرینت از فرم - مشکل دسترسی به UI در ترد - گذاشتن فلش رو فرم و...
این ها نظرات شخصی بنده بود (ما کی باشیم حالا!!!!)

----------


## r00tkit

فقط می تونم بگم قبلا" کسانی بودنند  که بودنشون باعث بالا بوردن سطح سایت می شود 
مثلا" isprise و oxygenws و illegalyasync ,...

اما خوشبختانه الان هم کسایی مثل  اقای ثباتی  و اقای مهدی موسوی و... هستن

ا

----------


## DLL_DLL

> اگه كيفيتي نداشت چرا از همون اول كه فهميديد بي كيفيته رهاش نكرديد ؟!


من واسه یک نفر میام اینجا! اونم مدیره انجمن C++‎
همچین هم نگرفتمش که بخوام رهاش کنم.

----------


## sia_2007

دوستان عزیز
این که هر کسی تعریفی نامعین از کیفیت عنوان کند؛ که بیشتر شبیه به بیان بعضی از نقاط ضعفهای بعضی از کاربران سایت و خود سایت است؛
و این که مفید بودن سایت رو از دید خودمون و نه با نظر سنجی از عموم بیان کنیم؛ فکر نمیکنم ربطی به کیفیت سایت داشته باشد.
مسائلی که شما بیان میکنید؛ در جای خودشون احتمال داره مفید باشه؛
ولی من فکر نمیکنم ارزشی در تعیین سطح کیفیت سایت داشته باشه.
چه تعداد از کسانی که این جا سوال میپرسند؛ سوالشان خطاست؛ یا تکراریست ؟
چند درصد از کسانی که این جا سوال میپرسند؛ نمک دان میشکنند ؟!!!
اصلا مگر جواب ما رو فقط جواب گیرنده میبینه ؟
پیغام خصوصی که ارسال نمیکنیم ! بقیه هم میبینند.
و البته هیچ کسی وظیفه نداره که در صورت مفید بودن دکمه تشکر رو بزنه.
این که فردی سوالی رو داره؛ میاد این جا ؛ ثبت نام میکنه و سوالش رو میپرسه و و بعد جواب گرفتن دیگه میره و بر نمیگرده؛ به نظر من فاقد اشکاله.
اگر فکر میکنید خود سوال کننده از جواب شما سر در نیاورده؛ پشت گوش انداخته و ... ؛ به این هم فکر کنید که 100 نفر دیگه هم از طریق جستجو وارد اون تاپیک میشن و جواب شما رو میبینن.

تعداد پست : 97
تعداد مشاهده : 1,891

geek1982 عزیز ؛ قبلا از افرادی که نام بردید؛ افراد خوب دیگری بودند؛ بعد از آن هم هستند و در آینده نیز افراد خوب دیگری خواهند بود.

در کل هم با نظر یکی از دوستان موافقم :
			 				کیفیتی نداشت که بخواد الان از دست بده  			 		!!!

واقع بینی خوبه؛ اما سیاه بینی نه

*دوستان در قدم اول کیفیت رو تعریف ؛ و مسائلی که باعث کاهش یا افزایش اون در سایت شده رو بیان کنند؛ بعدش هم راهکارهاشون رو ارائه کنند.*

----------


## saed2006

به نظر من توی هر بخش اگر 5 نیروی متخصص فعال وجود داشت به مشکلات فعلی بر نمی خوردیم
البته  هدف ما اگر انتقادی میکنیم جز ارتقای کیفیت سایت نیست 
من به شخصه ترجیح میدم توی این سایت فعالیت داشته باشم  و نه سایت داخلی یا خارجی دیگری
نمیدونم چقدر میتونم روی این تصمیمم با ایستم

----------


## zizi_zizi69

> من هم موافقم که سیستم تشویق و تنبیه سایت خیلی خوب نیست.


من هم موافقم،البته فقط با تشویقش :لبخند گشاده!:  چون کسی که فعالیت نمی کنه اوصولا هیچ ستاره ای نمی گیره،هیچ تشکری ازش نمی شه، به سوالاتش چندان اهمیت داده نمی شه،چون تقریبا یک فرد ناآشنا در سایت محسوب میشه،هرزگاهی نوشته هاش حذف میشه چون فاقد محتوی شمرده میشه،...........ابزار تنبیه که هست،فراوان هم .......
وحالا ابزار تشویق:به نظر بنده،(جسارتی به مدیران نباشه)من اصلا کاربرد این تشکر را متوجه نمی شم البته گویا در جستجو تاثیر داره،ولی به جای اون بهتر نبود برای هر تاپیک مشکل حل شده یا نه را در نظر می گرفتین و در آن صورت تاپیک ها ی حل شده هم مشخص بود وبه قول دوستان دیگه در تاپیک جواب نگرفته بیهوده گشت نمی خوردیم از این صفحه به صفحه بعد......
البته این موضوع باز هم به فرهنگ کاربران بستگی داره که در آخر تاپیک را حل شده انتخاب کنند.
بعد بر اساس کسی که مشکل را حل کرده برای اون فرد تصمیم بگیرند که چندتا ستاره براش بدرخشه :لبخند: 
اینجا خیلی از سوالات سطح پایین شمرده میشه و جوابهای درست حسابی به اونها داده نمیشه(البته در بخشهای که من فعالیت داشتم) یعنی اینقدر سطح کامپیوتر در ایران بالا رفته، یا حوصله ها کم شده؟

در حالی که همین سوالات به ظاهر ساده در سایت های خارجی چند دقیقه ای جواب میگیره؟!!!!!(پس نتیجه اینه که مشکل در تشویق هست،چون این سوالات ساده برای کاربران سطح بالا بقولی باید انگیزه ا بشه برای تشویق و بقولی پیشرفت سطوح آنها (منظورم این عناوین کاربر دائمی و....)
چرا واقعا.........من نمی دونم برام توضیح می دید،بخش های مثل دانلود فلان کد و فلان کتاب ومقاله بیشتر از سوال وجواب فعال هست ،مگه اینجا جای بحث نیست یا من بنا به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستان اومدم ،اما اشتباه اومدم.
راستی من بعد از یک مدتی دیگه نباید بتونم پستم را ویرایش کنم نه؟چون یک بار موضوع کل را بعد از یک هفته تغییر دادم :بامزه: 

ممنون

----------


## Mrs.Net

الان یکی دوسالی هست که سایت افت داشته
اینها مربوط به پستهای بدون جواب یا عنوان سوالات نیست چون تو هر فرومی کم و بیش از این پستها هست
حتی مربوط به تشویق و تنبیه هم نیست چون جدا از اینکه تنبیه و تشویق در یک مکان مجازی زیاد تاثیر گزار نیست باید توجه کنید که افت درمورد افرادی که مسئولیت تشخیص تنبیه و تشویق دارند هم دیده میشه
بنظرم افت علمی وجود نداره اما* افت فرهنگی* به شدت دیده میشه
فرهنگ سوال و جواب دادن به سوالات ترس از دادن اطلاعات (نوع برخورد چنین افرادی به سایر افراد و حتی سوال کننده سرایت میکنه) 
فرهنگ گفتگو فرهنگ غلط مجادله بجای مباحثه که ارقبل بوده و حالا شرایطش بوجود اومده که بیشتر و بدون پی گیری دیده بشه که باعث میشه افرادی که از این نوع برخورد دوری میکنند داخل سایت فعالبت نکنند و وارد بحثها نشوند.
بی فرهنگی درامر تحقیق در کنار خودباوری خیالی! درهر بحثی وارد میشیم بدون تحقیق و با شدت زیاد

ببینید وقتی وضعیت اینگونه (برای کاربران و مدیران) و بدون بازرسی انجام میشه حضور افراد آگاه افراد با تخصص در سایت کم میشه  و این باعث افت سایر موارد میشه
سعی کنیم فرهنگ بالا بره وگرنه هیچ کدام از کارها نمیتونه مفید باشه

----------


## eshpilen

طبق تجربه ای که بنده در انواع فرومها دارم هرجا استبداد باشه، حتی اندکی، و برخورد شخصی بشه، کاربران حرفه ای موثر و خاصی از اونجا میرن. امیدوارم اینجا اینطور نبوده باشه.
در اینترنت هم که سایت و فروم کم نیست (فرومهای خارجی هم زیاد هست) کسی مجبور نیست توی یک سایت خاص فعالیت کنه.
فروم با کاربرانش و با آزادیشه که تعریف میشه و ارزش داره. باید اینو همیشه مدنظر داشته باشیم.
چون کاربر توش فعالیت میکنه و مطلب میده. طرف بیکار نیست بیاد جایی که با محتوایی که تولید کرده و براش وقت و انرژی گذاشته مثل دارایی شخصی صاحب سایت برخورد میشه فعالیت کنه. مگه آدم بیکاره بیاد برای دیگران مفتی کار بکنه؟ اینطور آدم احساس میکنه احمقه و مورد استثمار واقع میشه و سرش کلاه گذاشتن و با استفاده از قدرت بهش توهین کردن و زور گفتن. مسلما آدم میخواد از چنین جایی بره و جای جایگزین دیگری براش پیدا کنه.

ضمنا این نیاز به تایید تاپیک و تاخیر برای حرفه ایها زیاد خوشایند نیست. من در فرومهای خارجی متعددی رفتم و بیشترشون نیاز به تایید تاپیک ندارن. نهایت اگر تاپیکی خیلی بی ربط یا خلاف قانون تشخیص داده بشه بعدا حذف یا منتقل میشه.
بعدم فروم مگه برای کمک خواستن و استفادهء ملت نیست؟ اگر کسی نیست مطلب با کیفیت بده چرا نمیذارن ملت همون سوالهای درپیت خودشون رو بپرسن؟ به تاپیکهای مفید آموزشی و بحثهای سطح بالا میشه امتیازاتی داد و مثلا بعضی رو تحت یک زیرتالار اختصاصی (مثلا با عنوان تاپیکهای باکیفیت و آموزشی) قرار داد تا از درحاشیه قرار گرفتن اونها توسط تاپیکهای سطحی و موردی جلوگیری بشه. خلاصه ایده و راه و روش زیاد میشه ارائه کرد. مثلا ممکنه بگیم به بعضی کاربران بر اساس سابقه و تاپیکهای اونها امتیاز ویژه برای تاسیس تاپیک داده بشه.
البته اینا همش به زیاد شدن قابل توجه کار مدیریت ختم میشه! و شاید به همین خاطر و نبودن نیروی انسانی لازم که بتونه وقت و انرژی بیشتری صرف بکنه، میان و صورت مسئله رو پاک میکنن (منکه خودم همیشه از مدیر شدن بخاطر سنگین و کسل کننده بودنش در رفتم). یعنی همین که مثلا بجای اینکه مدیر تاپیکهای ایجاد شده رو مدیریت بکنه میان و ایجاد تاپیک رو تا مدیریت مدیر به تاخیر میندازن. مدیریتی که دیگه اون مدیریتی که باید باشه نیست و تایید نکردن تاپیکها درش یک مسئلهء مشروع شمرده میشه. درحالیکه فقط تاپیکهایی که علنا با قوانین منافات دارن باید حذف بشن. ما نباید بجای یک لیست سیاه یک لیست سفید رو که سیاست سفت و سخت و محدودکننده تری هست قرار بدیم.
از طرف دیگه این مطلب به پررنگ شدن احساس مالکیت هرچیزی که به سایت وارد میشه توسط مدیریت، دامن میزنه. چون مدیر بدون اینکه نیازی به پاسخگویی به شما داشته باشه با مطلب ارسالی شما از بدو ورود مثل مال شخصی خودش برخورد میکنه و میتونه براحتی اون رو توی سطل آشغال بندازه.
البته در بعضی فرومها حداقل علت تایید نشدن تاپیک برای کاربر مورد نظر ارسال میشه و ضمنا یک کپی از مطالبش برای اینکه زحمتش در تایپ و جمع آوری مطالب سهوا از دست نره و از طرف دیگه بتونه اون رو ویرایش و مجددا ارسال بکنه براش فرستاده میشه (با پست خصوصی خود سایت). این حالت خیلی بهتر از اینه که اصلا آدم نفهمه مدیر تاپیکش رو هنوز دیده یا نه و بلاتکلیف بمونه.

یا مثلا چرا از بحثهای آتشین میان کاربران میترسن؟ ظاهرا ملت ما  خیلی ترسو هستن!! و جرات رویارویی و رک بودن و مبارزه رو ندارن. شاید بخاطر غرور زیادشون باشه و اینکه نمیخوان مورد سرزنش و تحقیر و مخالفت قرار بگیرن.
بنظر من نباید از بحثهای آتشین اینقدر ترسید که یک محیط استبدادی و تحت کنترل Big Brother ایجاد کرد.
افراد در این بحثهای آتشین بالاخره با تمایل خودشون وارد میشن و انگیزش رو دارن. آدمهای بالغ و عاقل هستن. حداقل اونقدری استقلال و شخصیت میتونن داشته باشن که کس دیگری براشون تصمیم نگیره.
بحثهای آتشین و حتی گاهی نسبتا غیرفنی (چون مسائل غیرفنی هم در عمل ربط دارن) جزیی از طبیعت این دنیاست.
منظورم از بحث آتشین فحش و چرت و پرت گویی نیست، منظورم اینه که کاربران بتونن از زبان و ابزار موردنظر خودشون در برابر دیگران دفاع کنن و نظرات دیگران رو زیر سوال ببرن و واقعیت های انسانی و جامعه رو بیان کنن و غیره.
این خیلی طبیعیه. ما نباید از گفته ای مثل اینکه «ویژوال استودیو آدمهای بی سواد رو بجای برنامه نویس های خبره جلوه میده و باعث کلاهبرداری های زیادی شده» و درگیری لفظی پیش آمده میان کاربران اونقدری بترسیم که بطور کلی اینطور جملات تحریک کننده اما دارای امکان حقیقی بودن رو ممنوع بدونیم. دنیای ما فقط کدزنی نیست و به ارتباطات و همفکری انسانی در ابعاد دیگر اون هم نیاز هست و باید از نظر اخلاقی و قانونی هم ساخته بشه (از راههای غیر حکومتی). هرچیزی اگر منطقی و مفید باشه میشه بخوبی ازش حمایت کرد (با استدلال و سند) و هرچیزی اگر غیرمنطقی باشه میشه نادرست بودنش رو نشون داد. بذارید این وسط افراد نظرات و تجربه هاشون رو بگن و همه چیزهای بیشتری یاد بگیرن و پخته تر بشن. حالا درسته بعضیا خودشون رو به نفهمی میزنن و لجباز هستن، اما این افراد و نقش اونها همه چیز نیست و ضمنا حتی همینها هم چیزهای جدیدی یاد میگیرن و به مرور عوض میشن.

البته اینا نظرات شخصی بنده بود و ممکنه بعضیاش اشتباه باشه. همهء بخشهاش لزوما بهم ربط ندارن.
فقط خواستم نظرات خودم رو بگم. من اگر یک فروم بزنم هرگز کاربران رو اینقدر محدود نمیکنم. چون فکر نمیکنم یک فروم و سایت و مدیریت و مالکیت مجازی واقعا اینقدر چیزهای مهمی باشن و ضرر مهمی از بابت آزادی درش بتونه بهم برسه. اهل خودنمایی و ارضای حس استبداد خودم در یک چنین دنیایی هم نیستم.
بنظر من فرومها باید آزاد باشن (خارجی ها حتی فرومهایی دارن که مدیریت نمیشن! البته شاید مال آنارشیست ها باشن)، اما مدیریت خوب و فعال داشته باشه، و ضمنا به کاربران و تاپیک ها و مطالب مفید امتیاز داده بشه.

----------


## eshpilen

بعنوان نمونه ای از یک سیاست باز میتونم به فروم تکنوتاکس (technotux.org) اشاره کنم. در این فروم برای پست زدن و تاسیس تاپیک حتی نیازی به ثبت نام هم نیست و افراد عضو و غیرعضو بصورت ناشناس فعالیت زیادی دارن. خیلی وقتا نمیفهمی اصلا با کی صحبت میکنی و آیا اون قبلی بوده یا نه.
حالا نتیجهء این سیاست باز چی بوده؟
تاجایی که یادمه چند وقت پیش اعلام شد که سایت تکنوتاکس درمیان سایتهای فارسی بعنوان سایت برتر در جذب مخاطب خاص شناخته شده.
آزادی ای که در این سایت هست و احتمالا الهام گرفته از دنیای نرم افزار آزاد هست، درسته بطور طبیعی سایدافکت هایی داشته و داره، اما بهرصورت هرگز نتونسته کاربران خاص این فروم رو و مطالب ارزندهء اون رو از میان ببره. حتی بارها به این فروم حمله های مختلف و اسپم پراکنی و انواع فحش و توهین و سعی در هک صورت گرفت (که البته بخاطر خطر هک، محدودیت های امنیتی و دردسرهای فنی ای ایجاد شد؛ ولی فکر نمیکنم این مورد به آزادی سایت ربطی داشته باشه). اما چی شد؟ هیچی!
در این دنیا همه چیز مجازیه و براحتی قابل ترمیم، و توهین و تخریب بیشتر برای خود فرد مرتکب شونده هزینه داره و وقت و انرژیش رو هدر میده و ضمنا دیگران هم جوابش رو میدن و ضایع و ترد میشه. یک خوبیش گاهی اینه همین آدمها این فرصت رو دارن که بازم این بار به روش صحیح در فروم فعالیت کنن. ضرورتی نیست که جلوشون گرفته بشه. اسپم و پست و تاپیک های غیرقابل قبول حذف یا قفل میشن، اما جلوی کسی گرفته نمیشه. کاربران خودشون از پس همدیگر برمیان و حقه که نهایتا پیروز میشه؛ چون در این محیط جایگاه و فرصتها و ابزارها برابر هستن و کسی نمیتونه مثلا به سرکوب با نیروی نظامی، سیاسی، رسوایی اخلاقی شخصی یا فیزیکی متوسل بشه و نیروی موجود تنها استدلال و سند و وجدان عمومی هست. در چنین محیطی همه آزادی بیان دارن، تاجایی که آزاداندیش ترین اندیشه ها تحملش میکنن و اون رو دارای محتوی قابل قبول میدونن.

تجربهء تکنوتاکس نشون میده که غنای یک فروم لزوما با مدیریت سختگیرانه و ظاهرسازی صرف فوق تخصصی و محدود کردن آزادی ارتباطی نداره. ضمنا غنا به ظاهر هم نیست. الان شاید ریخت تکنوتاکس بخاطر آیدی های مهمان زیاد و تاپیکهای پراکنده و قفل شده و سوالات بیشمار تکراری و غیره زشت بنظر بیاد، اما در مجموع محتوایی که افراد مختلف اعم از عضو و غیرعضو و دائمی و گذری در این محیط کسب کردن بالا بوده و مطالب ارزشمندی در کنار اینهمه هرج و مرج ظاهری ارائه شده و هرج و مرج ها صرفا مثل دیوارهای کثیف شدهء یک ساختمان مستحکم بودن. اما ساکنین در امان بودن و خوب هم رشد و همکاری کردن.
همین آزادی ای که تکنوتاکس داده باعث راحتی تعامل و مطلب دادن و کمک گرفتن و ارتباط حرفه ایها بوده. حرفه ایها نیاز به استقلال و اختیار مشارکت و تبادل نظر بدون محدودیت و کنترل دارن و اینکه کسی مالک و کنترل گر مطلق نباشه. خیلی وقتا اصلا بعضیا ترجیح میدن با اینکه عضو هستن اما در موضوعی بصورت ناشناس شرکت کنن. درست یا نادرست، بهرحال اینها مصالحه های موجود در اجتماع انسانی ما هستن که از واقعیت های مختلف و افراد و رفتارهای مختلفی تشکیل شدن.
دیوارهای عمومی یک شهر رو نمیشه کنترل کرد و به این خاطر همه جا حصار کشید و نگهبان ورود و خروج گذاشت. مهم اینه که تعاملات مشروع بتونن با آزادی و امنیت و اختیارات کافی انجام بشن. بذارید دیوارها رو کثیف کنن و خودشون رو تخلیه کنن. نمیشه همه جای این جهان رو طوری ساخت که همش برق بزنه و همه اتو کشیده باشن. این اصلا درست نیست و برای همگان محدودیت و هزینه های بیشتری ایجاد میکنه.

بازم میگم که فروم اگر بخواد پربار بشه میشه. اینکه کاربر حرفه ای و مطلب خوب کم میشه چیزی نیست که در کنترل مدیریت و قوانین باشه که بخواد با محدودیت و ظاهرسازی و حرف و تبلیغات صرف افزایش پیدا بکنه. دلایل دیگری داره.
محدود کردن کاربران و ایجاد نظام استبدادی تر و کنترل و نظارت سختگیرانه از بالا، بعکس باعث افت کارایی و ماهیت مورد نیاز اینطور محیطها میشه.
من یه زمانی در تکنوتاکس مطالب خوبی دادم. از قبیل ترجمه و مطالب فنی. اما بعد دیگه کارم با اون فروم کم شده و دنبال مباحث و فرومهای دیگر بودم و مثلا داشتم زبانهای خاصی رو یاد میگرفتم و بنابراین مراجعه و فعالیتم در اون فروم خیلی کمتر شد. این ممکنه مثلا نمود بچشم آمدنی داشته بوده باشه. البته من تنها کاربر فعال و متخصص اون فروم نبودم و نیستم و قصدم خودنمایی نیست. دارم از دید شرایط واقعی خودم دلیل ارائه میدم. تعداد کاربران سطح بالا و فعال چون کمه، وقتی اینها به دلایل طبیعی یا بصورت دوره ای از یک فرومی کم میشن این تاثیر مشهودی در اون فروم ممکنه داشته باشه.
بهرحال فرومها با کاربر زندگی میگیرن و ممکنه روزی ترک بشن و بمیرن. مکانیزم و علت این تغییرات چیزهای ورای قدرت و ارادهء مدیریت و مالکیت فروم هست. ولی مالکیت و مدیریت با محدودیت بعکس میتونن کیفیت و ماهیت فروم رو به سمت منفی سوق بدن و ازش فقط یک ظاهر باقی بمونه. ظاهر مهم نیست، استفادهء عملی توسط دیگرانه که مهمه. اینکه مردم با هم تعامل سازنده داشته باشن. اگر مردم سطح پایین باشن نمیشه بصورت مصنوعی سطح چیزی رو خیلی بالا برد و باید دنبال سرمنشاء در جای دیگری بود.
بهرحال این سایتها و عنوانها همه چیزهای چندان جدی ای نیستن و به خودی خود ارزشی ندارن.

----------


## eshpilen

> شاید هم افراد متخصص واقعا وجود داشته باشند و به دلایل مختلف علاقه ای به انتشار و به اشتراک گذاشتن معلوماتشان نداشته باشند! (حتما با خودشان می گویند چرا من باید دانشی که در چندین سال بدست آوردم و کلی هزینه کردم را به سادگی به دیگران انتقال دهم؟! نباید در قبال این پولی دریافت کنم؟! نکنه طرف از من چیزی یاد بگیره روزی سر تر از من بشه؟! و دلایل دیگه که مانع از به اشتراک گذاشتن دانشش می شود....)


بله متاسفانه این هم فرهنگ و جهل منجر به رفتار ضداجتماعی ای هست که وجود داره. شاید گاهی بدون کوچکترین دلیل مالی منطقی و صرفا بر مبنای ضعفهای روانی یا پذیرش کور جنبه های منفی فرهنگ غالب.
ولی خوشبختانهء همهء افراد متخصص اینطور نیستن و تاثیر فرهنگ های مثبت موجود در بقیهء بخشهای جهان و مثلا نهضت هایی مثل جنبش نرم افزار آزاد خیلی به کم رنگ شدن این مسائل کمک کردن.
از طرف دیگه اینقدر منابع آزاد اصلی در اینترنت هست که دیگه اینطور بخل و تنگ نظری ها کمتر در عمل موثر هست (بجز برای تازه کارها که قابلیت استفاده از منابع لاتین رو ندارن) و باعث میشه افراد دلیل زیادی برای نگه داشتن چیزهایی که بلدن فقط برای خودشون نداشته باشن.
طرف میبینه بهرصورت جواب و دانش هرچیزی در نهایت در دسترس هست، برای همین میتونه حداقل با کمک به دیگران و ارائه مطلب محبوبیت و اعتبار خودش رو بالا ببره (و ضمنا احساس و وجدان راحتی داشته باشه).
از طرف دیگه یاد دادن باعث بازشدن ذهن و افزایش تعامل و رفتار متقابل دیگران میشه و انسان پیشرفت بیشتری میکنه. چیزهایی یاد میگیره که ارزشمند هستن و نمیدونسته و سرعت و راحتی یادگیریش زیاد میشه.
تجربهء شخصی بنده که این بوده.

----------


## zizi_zizi69

> حتی مربوط به تشویق و تنبیه هم نیست چون جدا از اینکه تنبیه و تشویق در یک مکان مجازی زیاد تاثیر گزار نیست


اگر در محیط های مجازی این چیزا تاثیر نداره پس چیه که باعث فعالیت دیگران میشه،منظور هر سایتی هست چه ایرانیش چه خارجش؟به نظر من شاید فعال بودن(غیر از share کردن اطلاعات) در این سایت ها (خارجی)تاثیر زیادی در آینده شغلی افراد داشته باشه،اگر دلیل پولی نباشه؟!




> فرهنگ گفتگو فرهنگ غلط مجادله بجای مباحثه


واقعا درسته هنوز این فرهنگ در بین ما جا نیافته وخیلی سخت حرف های همدیگر را گوش می کنیم و خیلی هم برامون سخته که اگه درسته بپذیرییم!!!!!!!!!!!!




> . من این مطلب را که می گویند &quot;بسیاری از سوالات تکراری و سطحی هستند&quot; را قبول ندارم. چون اگر واقعا سوال سطحی بود. چرا بهش در کوتاه ترین زمان بهترین پاسخ داده نشده است؟
> پس مدیران نیز باید در سطوح علمی مختلفی باشند تا هرم تخصصی شکل گیرد.


من هم با این موضوع هرم تخصصی موافقم البته شاید هم باشه ما نمی دونیم.
مثلا در مواردی که یک سوال مطرح میشه روسای پایین هرم مداخله می کنند بعد اگر مشکل حل نشده باقی ماند روسای بالای هرم وارد کار میشن.




> شاید هم افراد متخصص واقعا وجود داشته باشند و به دلایل مختلف علاقه ای به انتشار و به اشتراک گذاشتن معلوماتشان نداشته باشند! (حتما با خودشان می گویند چرا من باید دانشی که در چندین سال بدست آوردم و کلی هزینه کردم را به سادگی به دیگران انتقال دهم؟! نباید در قبال این پولی دریافت کنم؟! نکنه طرف از من چیزی یاد بگیره روزی سر تر از من بشه؟! و دلایل دیگه که مانع از به اشتراک گذاشتن دانشش می شود....)


فکر نمی کنم اونقدر ها این موضوع درست باشه چون اگه اینطور بود چرا اومدن اصلا در سایت عضو شدن و مسولیت پذیرفتن!(خودتون هم که می گید نه توش پولی هست نه چیزی!)

به نظرم این موضوع هرم موضوع خوبیه.

bye

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ضمنا این نیاز به تایید تاپیک و تاخیر برای حرفه ایها زیاد خوشایند نیست.  من در فرومهای خارجی متعددی رفتم و بیشترشون نیاز به تایید تاپیک ندارن.  نهایت اگر تاپیکی خیلی بی ربط یا خلاف قانون تشخیص داده بشه بعدا حذف یا  منتقل میشه.


شما مطمئن هستید که دارید درباره سایت برنامه نویس صحبت می کنید؟! مدعی شدید که ایجاد تاپیک در سایت برنامه نویس نیازمند تایید مدیر هست، در حالی که تایید مدیر برای تاپیک های ارسال صرفا مربوط به چند تالار خاص (مثل تالار آگهی ها، یا تالار مقالات) هست، که کارکردهای خاصی دارند، و محلی برای پرسش و پاسخ نیستند. بخش عمده ایی از مطالب شما با این پیش فرض که ارسال تاپیک در سایت برنامه نویس نیازمند تایید مدیر هست، عنوان شد؛ که با توجه به صحیح نبودن پیش فرض شما، اون مطالب هم فاقد اعتبار می شوند.




> بنظر من نباید از بحثهای آتشین اینقدر ترسید که یک محیط استبدادی و تحت  کنترل Big Brother ایجاد کرد.


کدوم بحث های آتشین؟! کجا در این سایت جلوی بحث به اصطلاح آتشین فنی گرفته شده؟!




> ما نباید از گفته ای مثل اینکه «ویژوال استودیو آدمهای بی سواد رو بجای  برنامه نویس های خبره جلوه میده و باعث کلاهبرداری های زیادی شده» و درگیری  لفظی پیش آمده میان کاربران اونقدری بترسیم که بطور کلی اینطور جملات  تحریک کننده اما دارای امکان حقیقی بودن رو ممنوع بدونیم.


فرق یک فوروم فنی با یک فوروم غیر فنی که صرفا برای گپ زدن ایجاد میشه اینه که باید مباحث مطرح شده در اون فوروم از محتوای فنی مناسب برخوردار باشه. اینکه یکی پستی ارسال کنه، و بگه ویژوال استودیو آدم های بی سواد رو حرفه ایی جلوه میده؛ به تنهایی میشه یک پست غیرفنی و غیر مفید در یک فوروم فنی. اما اگر همون کاربر در ادامه اون جمله دلایل منطقی خودش برای آن اظهار نظر را ذکر کنه، اون وقت همون پست میشه یک پست فنی، حتی اگر از نظر فنی اون مطلب صحیح هم نباشه، باز هم یک اظهار نظر فنی محسوب میشه.




> من اگر یک فروم بزنم هرگز کاربران رو اینقدر محدود نمیکنم. چون فکر نمیکنم  یک فروم و سایت و مدیریت و مالکیت مجازی واقعا اینقدر چیزهای مهمی باشن و  ضرر مهمی از بابت آزادی درش بتونه بهم برسه. اهل خودنمایی و ارضای حس  استبداد خودم در یک چنین دنیایی هم نیستم.


اینجا صرفا یک فوروم نیست، بلکه یک فوروم برنامه نویسی هست. در فوروم برنامه نویسی به مباحث مرتبط با برنامه نویسی پرداخته میشه. کاربران هم در بیان مباحث مرتبط با برنامه نویسی در چارچوب قوانین سایت آزاد هستند. اینجا یک اجتماع همه منظوره نیست که هر کی از راه برسه، و در هر زمینه ایی خواست صحبت کنه، مدیریت سایت هم بگه ما آزاد هستیم، هر چی دلت خواست بگو! من قبلا هم به این مورد در تاپیک های دیگه اشاره کردم، یک برنامه نویس به همسر، وام بانکی، تفریحات سالم، پزشک، و خیلی چیزهای دیگه نیاز داره، ولی قرار نیست چون یک فرد به این چیزها نیاز داره، ما اجازه بدیم همه این مباحث در چارچوب سایت برنامه نویس مطرح بشند. هر محیطی برای کار خاصی طراحی شده. آزادی هم در چارچوب همون اهداف خاص معنی پیدا میکنه. موقعی شما می تونید در یک انجمن برنامه نویسی مدعی نبود آزادی و استبداد و امثالهم بشید که مثلا مدیران اون انجمن به یک شیوه برنامه نویسی یا یک ابزار برنامه نویسی خاص دلبستگی داشته باشند، و هر چیزی که بر خلاف آن شیوه یا ابزار هست را بایکوت کنند؛ مثلا مدیری به Visual Studio علاقه شدیدی داشته باشد، و هر انتقادی که از VS می شود را به سرعت حذف کند، یا کاربرانی که از VS طرفداری نمی کنند را از سایت اخراج کند، یا مدیری هر جا در یک بحث فنی با سایر کاربران کم آورد، کاربر مربوطه را اخراج کند، یا تاپیک مربوطه را قفل کند. این در یک انجمن برنامه نویسی میشه نبود آزادی. نه اینکه چون اینجا مدیر هست، یا در نظم سایت دقت زیادی میشه، یا از کل کل کردن، یا ارسال پست های غیر فنی یا غیر مرتبط با برنامه نویسی جلوگیری میشه، پس آزادی نیست! اساسا این محیط برای همچین اموری در نظر گرفته نشده که نبود آنها نشانه نبود آزادی یا وجود استبداد باشه.

----------


## eshpilen

> شما مطمئن هستید که دارید درباره سایت برنامه نویس صحبت می کنید؟! مدعی شدید که ایجاد تاپیک در سایت برنامه نویس نیازمند تایید مدیر هست، در حالی که تایید مدیر برای تاپیک های ارسال صرفا مربوط به چند تالار خاص (مثل تالار آگهی ها، یا تالار مقالات) هست، که کارکردهای خاصی دارند، و محلی برای پرسش و پاسخ نیستند. بخش عمده ایی از مطالب شما با این پیش فرض که ارسال تاپیک در سایت برنامه نویس نیازمند تایید مدیر هست، عنوان شد؛ که با توجه به صحیح نبودن پیش فرض شما، اون مطالب هم فاقد اعتبار می شوند.


بنظرم من همین تاپیک رو که زدم نوشت (به انگلیسی) که باید به تایید مدیر برسه: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=222151
نمیدونم شاید هم من پیام رو که رد شد سریع دیدم و اشتباه کردم. اگر اینطوره عذرخواهی میکنم.





> کدوم بحث های آتشین؟! کجا در این سایت جلوی بحث به اصطلاح آتشین فنی گرفته شده؟!


بطور کلی عرض کردم.





> فرق یک فوروم فنی با یک فوروم غیر فنی که صرفا برای گپ زدن ایجاد میشه اینه که باید مباحث مطرح شده در اون فوروم از محتوای فنی مناسب برخوردار باشه. اینکه یکی پستی ارسال کنه، و بگه ویژوال استودیو آدم های بی سواد رو حرفه ایی جلوه میده؛ به تنهایی میشه یک پست غیرفنی و غیر مفید در یک فوروم فنی. اما اگر همون کاربر در ادامه اون جمله دلایل منطقی خودش برای آن اظهار نظر را ذکر کنه، اون وقت همون پست میشه یک پست فنی، حتی اگر از نظر فنی اون مطلب صحیح هم نباشه، باز هم یک اظهار نظر فنی محسوب میشه.


خب این مطلب که با استفاده از این ابزارها میشه افراد مبتدی ظاهر برنامه های حرفه ای رو درست کنن و به مشتری غیرمتخصص و کاملا ناآگاه وانمود کنن حرفه ای هستن یا همهء اون چیزا رو ادعا کنن سه شبانه روز کد زدن و درست کردن و پول خون باباشون رو بگیرن که واقعیت داره. این گفته خودش بطور قابل استنباط/ضمنی محتوی استدلال فنی قضیه هست.



> اینجا صرفا یک فوروم نیست، بلکه یک فوروم برنامه نویسی هست. در فوروم برنامه نویسی به مباحث مرتبط با برنامه نویسی پرداخته میشه. کاربران هم در بیان مباحث مرتبط با برنامه نویسی در چارچوب قوانین سایت آزاد هستند. اینجا یک اجتماع همه منظوره نیست که هر کی از راه برسه، و در هر زمینه ایی خواست صحبت کنه، مدیریت سایت هم بگه ما آزاد هستیم، هر چی دلت خواست بگو! من قبلا هم به این مورد در تاپیک های دیگه اشاره کردم، یک برنامه نویس به همسر، وام بانکی، تفریحات سالم، پزشک، و خیلی چیزهای دیگه نیاز داره، ولی قرار نیست چون یک فرد به این چیزها نیاز داره، ما اجازه بدیم همه این مباحث در چارچوب سایت برنامه نویس مطرح بشند. هر محیطی برای کار خاصی طراحی شده. آزادی هم در چارچوب همون اهداف خاص معنی پیدا میکنه. موقعی شما می تونید در یک انجمن برنامه نویسی مدعی نبود آزادی و استبداد و امثالهم بشید که مثلا مدیران اون انجمن به یک شیوه برنامه نویسی یا یک ابزار برنامه نویسی خاص دلبستگی داشته باشند، و هر چیزی که بر خلاف آن شیوه یا ابزار هست را بایکوت کنند؛ مثلا مدیری به Visual Studio علاقه شدیدی داشته باشد، و هر انتقادی که از VS می شود را به سرعت حذف کند، یا کاربرانی که از VS طرفداری نمی کنند را از سایت اخراج کند، یا مدیری هر جا در یک بحث فنی با سایر کاربران کم آورد، کاربر مربوطه را اخراج کند، یا تاپیک مربوطه را قفل کند. این در یک انجمن برنامه نویسی میشه نبود آزادی. نه اینکه چون اینجا مدیر هست، یا در نظم سایت دقت زیادی میشه، یا از کل کل کردن، یا ارسال پست های غیر فنی یا غیر مرتبط با برنامه نویسی جلوگیری میشه، پس آزادی نیست! اساسا این محیط برای همچین اموری در نظر گرفته نشده که نبود آنها نشانه نبود آزادی یا وجود استبداد باشه.


منظور بنده هم موارد مرتبط بود.
مثلا بحث اخلاقی و اجتماعی یا حتی کپی رایت و اینکه اگر از محصولات یک شرکت انحصارگر استفاده میکنیم تا چه حد بده یا خوبه و چرا و غیره، همش مستقیما با کار ما مرتبط هست.

ضمنا شما بخشهای دیگر پستهای منو اگر بخونید و اینطور یک دهمش رو پاره پاره نکنید همه متوجه میشن که من برای هرچیزی که گفتم توضیح و حتی مثال آوردم. اما سعی کردم مطالب رو کلی بگم و اتهامی به این سایت نزدم.
البته اینم بگم که بنده خیلی وقت پیش کاربر این سایت بودم با نام کاربری دیگری. ولی بعلت رفتار سلیقه ای مدیری که اون زمان باهاش به مشکل خوردم (شایدم ادمین بود) و اینکه کسی جرات نمیکرد روی حرفش حرفی بزنه خودم این سایت رو ترک کردم و دیگه قصد نداشتم اینجا بیام (البته برای پست زدن). اون موقع که قانون این سایت تاجایی که به من گفتن این بود که اعتراض و توضیح خواهی (بصورت تاپیک عمومی) خارج از تحمل این سایت هست.
شما بگید آدم موقعی که دچار چنین مشکلی میشه و اصلا راه پیگیری هم نداره چیکار باید بکنه و آیا اسم این استبداد نیست؟
هر سایتی باید امکان اعتراض و شکایت و انتقاد عمومی داشته باشه. یک تالار معمولا هست که اینطور موارد هم میتونه درش مطرح بشه.
البته از اون موقع بنظر میرسه این سایت تغییرات خوبی کرده. حداقل گسترهء مطالب و طبقه بندیش خیلی گسترش پیدا کرده. مثلا فکر کنم بخشهای زبانهای بازمتن و اینها رو بعدا اضافه کردن.
بعضی چیزها هست که آدم باید عمومی مطرح کنه و واقعا قضاوت روش بشه و دادخواهی و ظلم ستانی بشه. هیچ کجای دنیا که استبداد نباشه عدم امکان دادخواهی و اعلام و نظرخواهی عمومی وجود نداره.
بعنوان مثال و نشانهء دیگری از مشکل دار بودن رفتار مدیران این فروم، من اون موقع یک تاپیک با کیفیت و با موضوع ناب تاسیس کردم که در سایت تکنوتاکس هم هست و به نظر دوستان مطالب اون بسیار خوب ارزیابی شدن.
بعد از تاسیس تاپیک بنده شخص دیگری اومدن و یک تاپیک دیگه زدن که در همون حیطه بود اما با مطالب خیلی سطح پایین تر (من یک آموزش مفهومی و پایهء علمی ارائه داده بودم درحالیکه تاپیک دیگران فقط بیان دستورات بدون تحلیل و یکسری ترفند بود). جالب اینکه تاپیک اونها رو چسبناک کردن اما تاپیک بنده چسبناک نشد. از وقتی از این فروم رفتم تاپیک منهم نصفه کاره موند (اما در فرومهای دیگه کاملش کردم) چون نخواستم جایی که سلیقه ای اینطور عمل میکنن و امکان درخواست و شکایت و قضاوت عمومی هم دربارش نیست و مدیران دیگه و مقامات احتمالا بالاتر هم آدم رو دست به سر میکنن، مطلب بدم.
امیدوارم اون شخص خاص دیگه در این فروم نباشه یا رفتارش رو عوض کرده باشه و همینطور قوانین فروم شما بازتر شده باشن. من اصلا اسمش رو همون موقع هم یادم نمی آمد چون با هویت کسی در این دنیای مجازی کاری ندارم.

ولی اگر میخواید بدونید بنده چه کسی هستم میتونید این تاپیک بنده هست: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=83434

شاید بعضی مدیران اون موقع اگر باشن یادشون باشه که چقدر به همشون شکایت کردم و هیچکس پاسخی نداد جز اینکه اولیا حضرت هرکاری میکنن حتما درسته و شما هم حق شکایت عمومی ندارید وگرنه اخراج میشید و از این حرفا. البته ایشون چند باری بنده رو بصورت موقت و مثلا یک هفته و اینها Ban نموده بودن. خوب شد دست آخر خودم از این فروم رفتم!
فروم قحطی هم نیست. اگر تاپیکهای بنده رو در فرومهای دیگر ببینید خیلی هاشون ناب و کاملا سطح بالا و با کیفیت هستن. ضمنا یکسری به فلسفهء نرم افزار آزاد مربوط میشن که نمیدونم این فروم بر اساس تعریف شما امکان درج چنین مطالبی رو داره یا نه. چون اینها مطالب فنی نیستن اما با کار برنامه نویسان و تاثیر سیستم های تجاری و آزاد روی جامعه ارتباط مستقیم دارن.

----------


## sahele_sheni

متاسفانه خیلی از دوستان قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جستجو نمیکنن و زحمت خوندن چند تا تاپیک رو به خودشون نمیدن !!! این مورد یکم داره زیاد میشه . اگه دوستانی که عضو هستند کمی به این مورد دقت کنن خیلی توی کیفیت سایت تاثیر داره!!! بارها مطلبی بوده که با جستجو به جواب رسیدم . بعضی وقت ها هم با چند بار جستجو به جواب رسیدم . 
در ضمن دوستان هم اگه فقط یه مقداری زحمت بکشن و یه سری به google بزنن خیلی خوبه !!! متاسفانه بعضا دیده میشه که دوستان میان سوال میپرسن و ذکر میکنن که خیلی هم فوری جواب میخوان ....!!!ولی یکم زحمت search رو به خودشون نمیدن ....(به قول یکی از دوستان یکمی فسفر نمیسوزونن ). 
و این هم به فرهنگ بر میگرده !!! خیلی از ماها همه چی رو آماده میخوایم  ! ! ! دوس داریم پیشرفت مثل یه pack از آسمون بیفته و ما نصبش کنیم و یه دفعه پیشرفته شیم. ........
ببخشید اگه زیاده روی کردم . 
با آرزوی موفقیت برای ایران و ایرانی ....

----------


## eshpilen

ضمنا امیدوارم نگید که چرا با همون آیدی قبلی نیامدی و داشتن دوتا آی دی خلاف مقررات این فرومه و الان Ban میشی به این خاطر.
بعد از اون جریانات و خاطرات و مشکل شخصی احتمالی با شخص مورد نظر آدم برای چی باید با همون آی دی بیاد فعالیت کنه؟
راستی نکنه اون شخص خود شما بوده باشید؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Microname

سلام
 نظر بنده از دید یک کاربر عادی:
* گسترش فروم به کاربرانش* *وابسته* است و این* کاربران* هستند که سطح فروم را بالا یا  پایین می برند. در حال حاضر فقط به این سایت به طور مستمر سر میزنم (هر چند  که مورد تخصصی  من در این فروم جایی نداره!)
روندی که در حال حاضر من  رو از این سایت ناراضی میکنه اینه که افراد کم سواد جای افراد باسواد رو پر  کرده اند بهتر بگم افراد کم سن و سال! نه کم سواد!
چیزی که باعث رونق  گرفتن سایت خواهد شد کاربران هستند نه ستاره ها و تشکر و...
به شخصه در  یکی از فروم های گرافیکی ایران فعالیت میکردم اما دیگر فعالیت نمی کنم! 
 به  خاطر کاربران و مهمتر ازآن مدیران و همین طور رفیق بازی!  این که فروم رو  تبدیل کردن به یک محفل خصوصی و هر چی که دلشان خواست عمل کنند.
قبلا  علاقه بیشتری به این سایت داشتم(برنامه نویس) به این دلیل که افراد با  سوادی داخلش هستند.هر چند الان هم به خاطر مدیران خوبش سر میزنم. کم کم  مدیران با سواد رفتند و مدیران کم سن و سال جای آنها رو گرفتند! در حالیکه  الان مدیران قدیمی انگشت شمار هستند یا عملا فعالیتی از آنها دیده نمیشه.
مثلا  سایت Stackoverflow رو ببینید آدم لذت میبره وقتی میبینه بهترین های جهان  در این سایت فعالیت می کنند. فکر هم نمیکنم که بیکار باشند و بیایند به  سوالات پاسخ بدهند!! به هر حال سر میزنند و به سوالات هم پاسخ می دهند.
کسانی  هستند که مستقیما درگیر یک تکنولوژی هستند و می دانید اگه سوالی بکنید  آنها هم هستند!
این چقدر می تواند به جذب کاربر کمک کنه؟ چقدر می تونه  به افزایش علمی یک کاربر کمک کنه! سوالاتی که در Stackoverflow  مطرح می  شوند از نظر من سطحش با فروم های دیگه حتی از نوع خارجیش بسیار متفاوته!
دلیلش  *حضور افراد حرفه ایست*! دلیلش *مدیران*!
--
خاطره ای از  این سایت هم دارم: زمانی که تازه عضو شده بودم با طرح اولین سوال و بعد یک  به refresh مرورگر دیدم عنوانم قفل شده!! چند نفر هم در طول کمتر از ۱۰  دقیقه آمدند بنده رو به باد نصیحت و چیز گرفتند که تمرین تکلیف شب ممنوع  بگذریم از این که سوالم تمرین نبود! شاید برای آنها بود! برام جالب بود که  کاربران سایت هم نسبت به سوالم اعتراض داشتند! نه اینکه مدیر بیاد قفل کنه  بره. این باعث شد تا مراقبت بسیار زیادی از نحوه سوالم داشته باشم!
--
به  نظرم اول باید از ریزش مدیران سایت با اتخاذ سیاستهایی جلوگیری کرد چرا که  با ریزش مدیران با تجربه و جایگزینی آن با افراد کم سن و سال! سبک سوالات و  نحوه مدیریت در همان سوالات دوران اول دانشجویی می ماند و هیچ وقت رشد  نخواهد کرد. دلیلش هم واضحه هر چند اگه دوستان بخواهند بیشتر توضیح خواهم  داد.

دوم: چند سالی هست که این فروم بدون تغییرات چشمگیری در حال  ادامه کار می باشد چرا سعی در گسترش* امکانات* این سایت و چرا با  پتانسیلی که این سایت دارد سعی نمی کنید پیشرفتی در جهت رشد علمی بردارید؟  البته این هم ارتباط مستقیمی با مدیران سایت داره!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بنظرم من همین تاپیک رو که زدم نوشت (به انگلیسی) که باید به تایید مدیر  برسه: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=222151
> نمیدونم شاید هم من پیام رو که رد شد سریع دیدم و اشتباه کردم.


اون تالاری که درش تاپیک ایجاد کردید، یک تالار خاص هست. اون تالار در اختیار مدیران بخش هست، تا بعضی تاپیک هایی که بحث های فنی خوبی در آنها صورت میگیره را به آن تالار منتقل کنند. معمولا کاربران در اون تالار تاپیکی ایجاد نمی کنند.




> مثلا بحث اخلاقی و اجتماعی یا حتی کپی رایت و اینکه اگر از محصولات یک شرکت  انحصارگر استفاده میکنیم تا چه حد بده یا خوبه و چرا و غیره، همش مستقیما  با کار ما مرتبط هست.


تعداد زیادی تاپیک در این سایت درباره انحصار شرکت های نرم افزاری، و کپی رایت، و مواردی از این دست وجود دارند.




> هر سایتی باید امکان اعتراض و شکایت و انتقاد عمومی داشته باشه. یک تالار  معمولا هست که اینطور موارد هم میتونه درش مطرح بشه.


این بخش گفتگوی با مسئولان سایت برای همین منظور هست. اینجا تا دلتون بخواد از ما انتقاد میشه. اگر تاپیک های گذشته موجود در این بخش از سایت رو نگاه کنید، می تونید حتی تاپیک هایی پیدا کنید که به منظور برکناری من یا انتقاد شخصی از من ایجاد شدند، و همچنان پابرجا هستند  :چشمک: 




> شاید بعضی مدیران اون موقع اگر باشن یادشون باشه که چقدر به همشون شکایت  کردم و هیچکس پاسخی نداد


من اون زمان مدیر تالار دلفی این سایت بودم.

----------


## eshpilen

> ...
>  تنها عاملی که باعث شده در آن سایتها بطور جدی فعالیت نکنم نداشتن مهارت کافی در مکاتبه با زبان انگلیسی است.
>  ...


دقیقا منم همین مشکل رو دارم.
البته فعالیتهای متعددی در سایتهای خارجی داشتم و حتی باهاشون بحثهای آتشین کردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اونا میگن flame war، یا نمیدونم اصطلاحش شاید چیز دیگه بود، چیز خوبی نیست، ولی اکثرا جرم قانونی هم نیست.
خوشبختانه اونجا کسی رو بخاطر گیر دادن به یه مسئله ای اخراج نمیکنن و حتی تاپیک قفل نمیشه. معمولا فقط کسانی که خودشون میخوان روی یه چیزی بحث میکنن و دیگران کاری به کارشون ندارن (جا برای تاپیکهای دیگران هم در صفحهء اول هست)، و اگر خسته بشن بسادگی میذارن و میرن یا حتی دست آخر میگن آره بابا تو راست میگی ما اشتباه کردیم!! (به کنایه)
ولی توی این مملکت همه میخوان دهن طرف رو صاف کنن و بشونن سرجاش. یا مدیریت میاد خرش رو با اتهام تحریک دیگران و تهدید علیه امنیت ملی میگیره.
ولی خب وقتی مخاطبت یه چیزی اشتباه میگه و آدم زبان انگلیسیش نمیکشه که خوب جواب و منظورش رو برسونه و از دیدگاه خودش دفاع کنه بدجوری فشار میاد  :قهقهه: 

الان باور کن همون مدیر قبلی که گفتم انگار اصلا با من چپ هم بود و مشکل شخصی داشت اگر مثل اون موقع بود میامد این پست منو پاک میکرد که هیچ احتمالا برای یک هفته Ban میکرد.
درحالیکه اکثرا خارجی ها کاری به این کارا ندارن؛ میذارن هرکس حرف خودش رو بزنه. اصلا اونا بیکار نیستن و این مسائل براشون مهم نیست که بخوان در دهن دیگران رو ببندن. انگار توی این تفکرات ما نیستن اصلا.
البته اینم بگم که من همه جور اخلاق و رفتاری میان خارجی ها هم دیدم. انگار چنتا فلسفه بین اینا وجود داره و شاید هر کشور یا نژاد و منطقهء قاره ای یجور اخلاق و فلسفه ای دارن!!

بهرحال توصیه میکنم در سایتهای خارجی حتما فعالیت کنیم چون اینطوری زبان ما هم بهتر میشه و چیزایی یاد میگیریم. از طرف دیگه در خیلی جاها میبینید که طرفهای شما هم خیلی هاشون اصلا انگلیسی زبان نیستن و وضع انگلیسی نوشتن اونا از شما افتضاح تره. مثلا  من یجا دیدم که کلی هندی هستن (نمیدونم چرا انگلیسیشون اونقدر افتضاح بود چون بنظرم هندی ها با زبان انگلیسی زیاد آشنا هستن) یا خیلی کشورهای دیگه که زبانشون هیچ شباهت موثری با زبان انگلیسی نداره.

----------


## eshpilen

> تعداد زیادی تاپیک در این سایت درباره انحصار شرکت های نرم افزاری، و کپی رایت، و مواردی از این دست وجود دارند.


من فکر کنم حساسیت ما بهرحال یخورده بالاست و هر بحثی رو نمیشه براحتی مطرح کرد. بخصوص که بعضی بحثها موجب تحریک و مجادله میشه.
مثلا یه مقاله ای از ریچارد استالمن رو چند وقت پیش ترجمه کردم و در چند فروم درج کردم که در اون میگه از دات نت میکروسافت استفاده نکنید (البته با دلایل و استناد).
حالا شما فکر کنید بیام این تاپیک رو توی تالار برنامه نویسی دات نت درج کنم ممکنه چقدر سرش جنجال بشه.
البته ریچارد استالمن بیشتر در دنیای نرم افزار آزاد و گنو/لینوکس معنا داره تا جای دیگه و برای افراد دیگه، و مشکلاتی که بیان کرده برای برنامه نویسان ویندوز تقریبا مطرح نیستن (مگر اینکه بخوان روی لینوکس هم کار کنن یا طرفدار فناوریهای آزاد باشن).

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> مثلا یه مقاله ای از ریچارد استالمن رو چند وقت پیش ترجمه کردم و در چند فروم درج کردم که در اون میگه از دات نت میکروسافت استفاده نکنید (البته با دلایل و استناد).
> حالا شما فکر کنید بیام این تاپیک رو توی تالار برنامه نویسی دات نت درج کنم ممکنه چقدر سرش جنجال بشه.


سلام.
من اصل مقاله رو نخوندم، اما چند پست در این مورد دیده بودم. ظاهرا Richard M. Stallman نگران این هستش که مایکروسافت در آینده "امتیاز استفاده از C#‎ رو منحصرا در اختیار خودش بگیره" و این باعث میشه تا پیاده سازی رایگان برنامه ها در سیستم عاملهایی مثل Linux که از Platform هایی مثل Mono یا Portable.NET استفاده میکنن نیز به خطر بیفته. به همین دلیل، از توزیع کنندگان Linux خواسته تا تحت هیچ شرایطی، این Platform رو بصورت پیش فرض با سیستم عامل خودشون عرضه نکنن و برنامه نویسها نیز این Platform ها رو برای توسعه تحت Linux انتخاب نکنن (که خوب، از نظر من هم کاملا منطقی هستش و باید حواس افرادیکه در اون حوزه فعالیت میکنن، به این موضوع باشه).

هر حرفی، جایگاهی داره و هر نقل قولی باید با دقت و وسواس صورت بگیره. وقتی سر و ته مساله ای رو میزنید و اونو به این شکلی که اینجا مطرح کردید، که "فلانی گفته از .NET استفاده نکنید" مطرح می کنید، طبیعتا باید انتظار جنجال رو نیز داشته باشید. بعدش باید ببینید Context هر حرف چی هستش و هر حرفی رو کجا باید مطرح کرد. آقای Stallman کاری به سیستم عامل مایکروسافت نداره و صحبتی در اینباره نکرده، اون نگران Platform های Open Source و مساله ای که توضیح دادم هستش.

در نتیجه، اگر شما بیایید در تالار C#‎ چنین چیزی رو مطرح کنید، ممکنه با سیل عظیمی از مخالفتها روبرو بشید چون اونجا، تالار مخصوص برنامه نویس های ویندوزی هستش که میخوان بر اساس C#‎ Platform کد بنویسن و این سخن اونجا، توی اون تالار، جایگاهی نداره و مطرح شدنش نیز باعث "پردازشش در Context اون تالار" میشه که نتیجه اش، چیزی جز جنجال نخواهد بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## eshpilen

آره با شما موافقم و البته من باتجربه تر از این حرفها هستم و فقط بصورت مثال گفتم و تا لازم نشه و فایده ای نداشته باشه کار تحریک کننده ای نمیکنم و اهل آزار یا تعصب یا خودنمایی نیستم.
خواستم این رو بگم که اینطور چیزها در اینجا خیلی راحتتر باعث تحریک میشه و ممکنه کار مشکل داری بنظر بیاد. در فرومهای خارجی اینقدر حساسیت وجود نداره اغلب.
از طرف دیگه مثلا وقتی میگیم دات نت محدود به دات نت تحت ویندوز و پیاده سازی میکروسافت نمیشه. بنابراین درج چنین مطلبی توی فروم دات نت از نظر تعریف حیطه مشکل نداره. البته اگر فروم مثلا Mono داشته باشیم باید اونجا درج کرد.

راستی درمورد میکروسافت ظاهرا بیشتر مسئله الگوریتم هایی هست که در پیاده سازی استفاده میشن و ممکنه حیاتی باشن و مثلا الگوریتم بهینهء مناسب جایگزینی نباشه برای اون جریان. البته این مسئله ابعاد دیگری هم داره و دقیقا یادم نیست. شاید موردی که شما میگید هم جزوش باشه.
میکروسافت قول داده که از پتنت های خودش برای بازداشتن دیگران استفاده نکنه اما مشکل اینه که قول میکروسافت از نظر تعریف قانونی و حیطهء شمول و بخشهای مختلف پلتفرم گستردهء دات نت بقدر کافی کامل و امن نیست و به روشهای مختلف قابل دور زدن هست.
بطور مثال اگر میکروسافت امتیازات خودش رو بفروشه دیگه این قول اعتبار قانونی برای خریدار نداره. اما میتونست این رو بصورت دیگری مطرح کنه که در اونصورت هم اعتبار داشته باشه. خیلی جزییات ظریف دیگه هم هست اما کلیتش همیناست.
از طرف قبلا بطور مستند افشا شده که میکروسافت نقشهء صدمه زدن به گنو/لینوکس یا بطور کلی نرم افزار آزاد رو توسط ترفندهایی مثل استفاده از پتنت های نرم افزاری در ذهن داره (رسوایی معروف مربوط به افشای اسناد هالووین که یاداشتهای رسمی بیل گیتس بودن).

----------


## saed2006

نظارت درست و منطقی امری پسندیده و مطلوب هست  اگر سایت در گذشته موفق بود  یکی از دلایل این موفقیت نظارت هوشمندانه  دلسوزانه  و  به جا بود  که توسط  برنامه نویسان قدر سایت انجام میشد خب بزرگان کوچ کردن  و  قسمتی از مسئولیت خود را واگذار نمودند  و کار را عده ای دیگر  پیش گرفتند در بین  مدیران جدید که کاربران فعال گذشته بودند افراد مختلفی وجود دارند  نمیگویم متخصص دلسوز کم هست  ولی این جا به جایی قطعا  تا حدی باعث افت کیفیت شد.
عده ای سطحی نگر  جای برنامه نویسان قدر گذشته را  گرفتند  و این شد که همه  ما امروز لمس میکنیم  که
"سایت برنامه نویس کیفیت خود را از دست داده است"

----------


## eshpilen

اولا که بقول دوستان مگه قبلا چه خبر بوده؟
دوما برنامه نویسا هم که همه توی یک سایت خاص جمع نمیشن. پخشن دیگه.
اینجا آمریکا نیست که اونقدر جمعیت و رونق و برنامه نویس و دانشمند داشته باشه که مثلا انتظار داشته باشید توی این فروم الان پر از برنامه نویس حرفه ای و پروژه های آنچنانی باشه.
تازه من فرومهای خارجی رو هم دیدم خیلی هاشون کم و بیش همینطورن.

----------


## eshpilen

> در گذشته اوایلی که بنده عضو  شده بودم کیفیت سایت واقعا عالی بود


عضویت شما که سال ۱۳۸۴ بوده.
پس الان حدودا ۵ سالی از عضویت شما میگذره.
میفرمایید اوایلی که عضو شده بودید وضع خوب بوده. خب ما اگر فرض کنیم منظور شما از اوایل تا دو سال بعد از تاریخ عضویت شما بوده، الان ۳ سال هست که بنظر شما کیفیت سایت پایین اومده ولی تازه تاپیکش رو تاسیس فرمودید.

----------


## saed2006

> عضویت شما که سال ۱۳۸۴ بوده.
> پس الان حدودا ۵ سالی از عضویت شما میگذره.
> میفرمایید اوایلی که عضو شده بودید وضع خوب بوده. خب ما اگر فرض کنیم منظور شما از اوایل تا دو سال بعد از تاریخ عضویت شما بوده، الان ۳ سال هست که بنظر شما کیفیت سایت پایین اومده ولی تازه تاپیکش رو تاسیس فرمودید.


خب ما الان هم که " تاسیس فرمودیم" شما ناراحتین !!!
اگر کار خوبی کردیم که باید خوشحال باشید
من نمیدونم چرا بحث روی کیفیت سایت عده ای رو اینطور هیجان زده و مشوش کرده که میخوان جلو بحث گرفته بشه!!!

----------


## barbodsoft.com

سلام دوستان
مقایسه سایت برنامه نویس با سایتهای انگلیسی زبان اصلا کار درستی نیست. به هر حال اونا به علت ماهیت زبان شون از همه دنیا عضو دارند. ولی سایت برنامه نویس فقط می تونه فارسی زبانان رو به خوب جذب کنه.
مثلا اگه می شد با یک سایت ژاپنی ، کره ای ، مالزیایی و همچین چیزی مقایسه کرد احتمالا نتیجه ای دقیق تر حاصل می شد. 

بد نیست برنامه نویس به زبان انگلیسی هم فعالیت داشته باشه تا خودش رو محدود به محدوده جغرافیای یا فرهنگی خاصی نکنه .

----------


## naeeme

من فکر می کنم اگر به این روند همچنان ادامه داده بشه، دیگه این سایت به درد نخواهد خورد. یه زمانی بود که وقتی میومدیم توی این سایت، 4 تا چیز جدید میشنیدیم. مخصوصا توی تالار C#‎ همیشه مطلبی بود که آدم می تونست یاد بگیره. مباحث جالبی سوال میشد اما الان همش سوالات مبتدی پرسیده میشه و متاسفانه کاربرای سایت هم مرتب به این سوالات پاسخ میدن. حتی اعتراض هم نمی کنن.
امروز من این و این و این تاپیک رو دیدم و واقعا کفرم در اومد. نمیشه یه محدودیتی برای کاربرای تازه وارد ایجاد کرد که مثلا تا به 50 پست نرسیدن، برای ایجاد تاپیک جدید، تاییدیه مدیر لازم باشه. اگر این محدودیت گذاشته بشه خیلی از این مشکلات برطرف میشه.

----------


## hojjatcroos

من یه چیز روی توی این حداقل یک یا دو سالی که بودم تجربه کردم وقتی یک سوالی که جوابش همه جا وجود داره پرسیده میشه همه جواب میدن ولی وقتی سوال یکم مشکل میشه  هیچ کی حتی مدیران بخش ها(حداقل دلفی) پاسخگو نیستند به هر حال من این قدر با این مشکل مواجه شدم که سوالی که توی اینترنت گیر نمیارم توی این سایت مطرح نمیکنم چون میدونم دیگه این جا، جای پرسیدن این سوال ها نیست.

----------


## saed2006

> من یه چیز روی توی این حداقل یک یا دو سالی که بودم تجربه کردم وقتی یک سوالی که جوابش همه جا وجود داره پرسیده میشه همه جواب میدن ولی وقتی سوال یکم مشکل میشه  هیچ کی حتی مدیران بخش ها(حداقل دلفی) پاسخگو نیستند به هر حال من این قدر با این مشکل مواجه شدم که سوالی که توی اینترنت گیر نمیارم توی این سایت مطرح نمیکنم چون میدونم دیگه این جا، جای پرسیدن این سوال ها نیست.


سالهای گذشته اینطور نبود   دو سالی هست که این اتفاق اوج گرفته  شما توی بخش تحلیل نرم افزار برین و ببینید از هر 10 سوال معقولی که پرسیده میشه چند تاشو پاسخ میدن شاید کمتر از سه تا

----------


## zizi_zizi69

> سالهای گذشته اینطور نبود دو سالی هست که این اتفاق اوج گرفته شما توی بخش تحلیل نرم افزار برین و ببینید از هر 10 سوال معقولی که پرسیده میشه چند تاشو پاسخ میدن شاید کمتر از سه تا


 
دقیقا من هم در این بخش ها  یعنی تحلیل نرم افزار و #C به جوابی برای سوالاتم نرسیدم.

----------


## saied_hacker

به نظر من (کوچیکه همم هستم ) از وقتی که این گفتگوی ازاد ایجاد شده این سایت از جایی که بود حداقل 10 پله سقوط کرد چون یسری موضوعات الکی و ابکی ایجاد میشه و هیچ مدیریت خاصی هم روش نمیشه . اگه قرار هست این بخش باشه بهتره دور و ور همین برنامه نویسی باشع نه اینکه نفر بعدی چه شکلی ، وقتی بی کاری چیکار می کنی و... اینا مال سایت های سرگرمی و تفریحیه نه سایت تخصصی مثل این سایت.

و در مورد سوالات سخت که پرسیده می شه و اغلب جواب نمیدن ( فکر کنم چون باید یسری مسائل رو بنویسن در جواب با کد بی خیال می شن) کاملا موافقم.

به امید این که این سایت همیشه جرو برترین ها باشه....!

I :قلب:   :قلب:  u

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> به نظر من (کوچیکه همم هستم ) از وقتی که این گفتگوی ازاد ایجاد شده این سایت از جایی که بود حداقل 10 پله سقوط کرد چون یسری موضوعات الکی و ابکی ایجاد میشه و هیچ مدیریت خاصی هم روش نمیشه .


بنده متوجه ربط اون بخش با افت کیفیتی که میگید نمیشم... لطفاً بیشتر توضیح بدید.

----------


## saied_hacker

ربط انچنانی که نداره ولی...

الان اونجا شده پاتوق شما یه تالار بیار که مثل اونجا شلوغ باشه خیلی هارو از کار و زندگی انداخته ....

من وقتی یه کاری دارم توی سایت که مثلا 10 دقیقه طول می کشه  30 دقیقم می رم داستان و ... می خونم 

بعدم یکسری از بحث هایی که اونجا مطرح میشه اصلا ربطی به برنامه نویس نداره ( می دونم اسمش گفتگوی ازاده ...! ) و در حد این سایت نیست که یک همچین مسائلی توش باشه.

این بخش باید یکسری مطالب متفرقه ای که به کارمون ( برنامه نویسی و تحصیل و مثلا اینده کارمون و یا کدوم کشور بهتر برای کار و... ) رو شامل می شد نه یکسری موضوعات .... 

من خودمم توی اون بخش ( گفتگوی ازاد ) پست دارم، خوب وقتی هست نمیشه استفاده نکرد  :چشمک: 


شرمنده  :خجالت:  بی ربط یا با ربط نظر من بود ( می دونم برای کسی مهم نیست!!)
امیدوارم این سایت یه روزی به بزرگترین و کاملترین سایت فارسی در این زمینه ( الانم هست ولی بیشتر) بشه

----------


## mehdimdp

منم با saed_hacker موافقم. این گفتگوی آزاد در شان این سایت نیست.
فقط برای یه عده که دوست دارن آمار پستهاشون بره بالا خیلی خوبه

----------


## saed2006

لطفا بحث رو با بردن به گفتگوی ازاد منحرف نکنید
بحث اصلی "افت کیفیت قسمت های فنی سایت "هست
گفتگوی ازاد  چیز بدی نیست اتفاقا کار خوبی کردن دوستان که این بخش رو راه انداختن
ولی بحث ما مربوط به افت کیفیت در "قسمت های فنی سایت هست "نه  گفتگوی ازاد

----------


## ztx4

> منم با saed_hacker موافقم. این گفتگوی آزاد در شان این سایت نیست.
> فقط برای یه عده که دوست دارن آمار پستهاشون بره بالا خیلی خوبه


پست های ارسال شده در گفتگو ی آزاد در شمارشگر پست ها ی کاربر شمرده نمی شوند!

----------


## mehdimdp

> پست های ارسال شده در گفتگو ی آزاد در شمارشگر پست ها ی کاربر شمرده نمی شوند!


نکته ی جالبی بود.

----------


## mehdimdp

نکته ی جالبی بود.

----------


## mehdimdp

> پست های ارسال شده در گفتگو ی آزاد در شمارشگر پست ها ی کاربر شمرده نمی شوند!


حرف شما اشتباست. 
من همین الان امتحان کردم

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

1.من نمی فهمم گفتگوی آزاد در شان سایت برنامه نویس نیست، یعنی چی. یعنی اگه این بخش نباشه، دوستانی که توش مطلب می نویسن یا به قول شما اونجا شده پاتوقشون، همه میان شروع می کنن به فعالیت شدید فنی و تو سه ثانیه کیفیت سایت به سطحی می رسه که شما می گید باید باشه

2.انتظارتی که در مورد پاسخ گویی به سوالات از مدیران وجود داره، نا معقوله. مثلا در بخش asp.net سوال پرسیده می شه: چطوری اطلاعات رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم و بعد اونها رو بخونم و بعد اونها رو نمایش بدم. طفا کمک کنید. زود، تند، سریع! اگه فکر می کنید اغراق می کنم به این بخش سر بزنید. به احتمال زیاد در سایر بخش ها هم همین قضیه برقراره. چرا یک مدیر باید وقت بذاره و به سوالی جواب بده که کاربر اگه بی ارزش ترین کتاب asp.net رو خونده باشه، جوابش رو پیدا می کنه. نه تنها در مورد مدیران این مساله صدق می کنه در مورد تمام افرادی که جواب این سوال ها رو می دونن، برقراره. من فکر نمی کنم مدیر در این سایت به معنی آموزش دهنده باشه. اگه اینطوریه، باید بابت وقتی که می ذاره پول دریافت کنه. این یه واقعیته. زندگی خرج داره و باید بگذره.

3. سایتی مثل سایت برنامه نویس کیفیت و هویت خودش رو از کاربرانش می گیره. نه از مدیرانش. وقتی کاربر در سطح پایینی باشه، سطح سایت هم میاد پایین. من فکر می کنم اگه واقعا قراره کیفیت سایت بالاتر بره، باید تمام سوال های مضحک و مسخره حذف بشه البته به شرطی که در هر بخش، بخش هایی باشه که در اون بخش ها مقالات اموزشی در سطوح مختلف قرار بگیره. چیدمان این مقالات می تونه از وظایف یه مدیر باشه. قطعا کسی که چند سال تجربه در زمینه ای داره خیلی خوب می دونه کاربر مبتدی از کجا باید شروع کنه و به کجا باید بره. مقالات آموزشی هم اصلا نیاز نیست به فارسی باشه. می تونه لینک به مطالب خوب انگلیسی باشه. اینجا هیچ کس بیکار نیست که بشینه برای بقیه مقاله ترجمه کنه.

----------


## mehdimdp

> 1.
> 2.انتظارتی که در مورد پاسخ گویی به سوالات از مدیران وجود داره، نا معقوله. مثلا در بخش ASP.NET سوال پرسیده می شه: چطوری اطلاعات رو در دیتابیس ذخیره کنم و بعد اونها رو بخونم و بعد اونها رو نمایش بدم. طفا کمک کنید. زود، تند، سریع! اگه فکر می کنید اغراق می کنم به این بخش سر بزنید. به احتمال زیاد در سایر بخش ها هم همین قضیه برقراره. چرا یک مدیر باید وقت بذاره و به سوالی جواب بده که کاربر اگه بی ارزش ترین کتاب ASP.NET رو خونده باشه، جوابش رو پیدا می کنه. نه تنها در مورد مدیران این مساله صدق می کنه در مورد تمام افرادی که جواب این سوال ها رو می دونن، برقراره. من فکر نمی کنم مدیر در این سایت به معنی آموزش دهنده باشه. اگه اینطوریه، باید بابت وقتی که می ذاره پول دریافت کنه. این یه واقعیته. زندگی خرج داره و باید بگذره.
> 
> 3. سایتی مثل سایت برنامه نویس کیفیت و هویت خودش رو از کاربرانش می گیره. نه از مدیرانش. وقتی کاربر در سطح پایینی باشه، سطح سایت هم میاد پایین. من فکر می کنم اگه واقعا قراره کیفیت سایت بالاتر بره، باید تمام سوال های مضحک و مسخره حذف بشه البته به شرطی که در هر بخش، بخش هایی باشه که در اون بخش ها مقالات اموزشی در سطوح مختلف قرار بگیره. چیدمان این مقالات می تونه از وظایف یه مدیر باشه. قطعا کسی که چند سال تجربه در زمینه ای داره خیلی خوب می دونه کاربر مبتدی از کجا باید شروع کنه و به کجا باید بره. مقالات آموزشی هم اصلا نیاز نیست به فارسی باشه. می تونه لینک به مطالب خوب انگلیسی باشه. اینجا هیچ کس بیکار نیست که بشینه برای بقیه مقاله ترجمه کنه.


حرف شما متین
ولی
حداقل من یکی هر وقت مشکلی داشتم (بیشتر دردلفی) فقط در همین سایت به جوابم رسیدم.
هرکس اختیار خودشو داره . بعضیها وقتی یک سئوالو میبینن خیلی دوست دارند جواب بدند و کار به این ندارند که سئوال خیلی مبتدی هست یا خیلی حرفه ای
این بستگی به هدف آدما داره
بنده خودم یادم نیست که چرا توی این سایت عضو شدم. (فکر می کنم برای دانلود یک سورسی چیزی بوده)
ولی به هرحال بعد از 2 سال که به این سایت برگشتم ، دیدم که هرچی من میخوام 85درصدش توی این سایت پیدا میشه
الانم اکثر مواقع به تاپیک ها سر میزنم بلکه بتونم کمترین کمکی رو به یکی مثل خودم بکنم.
بالاخره سطح پایین کاربران یه جوری باید بالا بیاد.

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

به صورت دستوری و امری که نمیشه سطح کسی رو بالا برد. من با کمال تاسف اعتقاد دارم اگه تمام افراد بسیار خبره این سایت (که در مورد بعضی ها من واقعا در برابر دانششون تعظیم می کنم) بشینن و هر چیو که می دونن به ساده ترین و بهترین شکل بیان کنن، کسی که یه پروژه گرفته و از الف ابتداش تا نون پایانش رو با سوال پرسیدن و درخواست کد کردن انجام می ده و نه برای اون، نه برای کارفرماش و نه برای استادش مهمه پروژه ای که نوشته مثل یه لحاف چهل تیکه است، حاضر نیست وقت بذاره و مطالعه کنه. وقتی هدف خیلی ها اینه که یه جوری فقط پروژه رو تموم کنن و به قول آقای موسوی (مدیر asp.net) در یکی از پست هاشون بینگو! چه فایده که چی داره توی این سایت می گذره؟ انگیزه ها مهمه وقتی کسی با همین وصله پینه ها کارش راه می افته، چرا باید دنبال دانش باشه؟ این که فقط مشکل این سایت نیست. مشکل بقال سر کوچه ما هم هست که بعد از n سال بقالی هنوز نمی دونه کدوم مارک ماستش ترشه کدوم شیرین! چون به هر حال ماستش رو می فروشه!

----------


## shask00l

سلام.

چند وقتیه که برای پیدا کردن مطالب جدید و درست و حسابی توی سایت خیلی دردسر می کشم . قدیما وضعیت خیلی بهتر بود. توی این یک سال اخیر حتا سوال درست و حسابی هم پرسیده نمیشه . این سایت شده مثل یک کشتی که موتورش داره روز بروز کند تر کار میکنه و وزنش داره روز به روز بیشتر میشه . من از تالار های دیگه خبری ندارم ولی حداقل توی تالار vb که زمینه ی کاریه خودمه وضعیت اینجوریه . تقریبا میتونم بگم 4-5 تا تاپیک با نام های کدهای کاربردی vb . نکته های vb . ناگفته های vb . ژانگولر های vb و........ باز شده که تقریبا دارن از روی هم کپی بر میدارن . 30-40 تا تاپیک در مورد حرکت فرم های بدون border و title با ماوس وجود داره . به همین تعداد در مورد رنگی کردن یک خط در میان gridview . کار با بانک .و ............
بعضی از دوستان هم تنها به فکر بالا بردن تعداد پست یا تعداد تشکر هستند . (درست مثل بازی های rpg) . کد هارو مستقیما از codeproject کپی می کنند توی پست جدید و با یک عنوان دهن پرکن پست می کنن. حتی زحمت تگ کد رو هم مدیران بخش برای همچین پست هایی میکشن.برخورد بیشتر دوستان با این تالارها مثل وبلاگ میمونه . 

مدیران اگر به حفظ کیفیت سایت فکر میکنند باید یه کاری بکنند . تعداد کاربر بالا برای هر سایتی یه امتیازه .. ولی به چه قیمتی .؟

تغییر و سخت تر کردن قوانین و برخورد با متخلفین یکی از راه هاست .
برای ارسال هم میشه سیاست های جدی تری در نظر گرفت .

به امید بهتر شدن این پایگاه

----------


## LORD AELX

به نظر من مشکل در سیاست های کلی سایت هست. مدیر محترم باید هدف خودش رو از ایجاد این فروم بدونه، یا میخواسته تجربیات و علم خودش و چندی از دوستان رو در اختیار عموم بگذاره (که البته با سیستم های دیگه هم میشد) یا اینکه میخواد مردم بیان اینجا سوالاتشون رو بپرسند و توسط ایشون و اعضای تیم پاسخ داده بشه...  :متفکر:  ولی ظاهر امر اینو نشون نمیده و انگار قراره اینجا هر اتفاقی بیفته، هر کی از راه میرسه آموزش بگذاره، هر کی با هر عبارت و تیتری سوال بپرسه، هر کی خواست جواب بده و اگه جوابش کامل و بدون نقص هم نباشه، هیچ برخوردی انجام نمیشه و ... و ... و ...

راه حل فعلی : چند نفر همت کنند تاپیک ها رو مرتب و دسته بندی کنند، پست های بیخود رو پاک کنند، تاپیک ها رو منتقل کنند، پست ها رو منتقل کنند و ... . از طرف دیگه مشخص بشه که اینجا آموزشگاهه یا محل پرسش و پاسخ. اگه قراره جفتش بتشه، پس باید یه سیاستی چیده بشه، مثلا یه بخش (Forum) ایجاد بشه به نام برنامه نویسی، این بخش خودش شامل قسمت هایی (Sub Forum) مثل VB و #C و PHP و ... باشه. هر کدوم از این قسمت ها هم چند تا بخش واحد داشته باشند: "آموزش" ، "پرسش و پاسخ" ، "نکته" ، و ... . اختیار قسمت آموزشی فقط و فقط با مدیر یا مدیران اون بخش باشه و که افراد متخصص و با سطح علمی بالایی هستند که بیان و از اول تا آخر هر چی خواستند آموزش بدهند. تو بخش پرسش و پاسخ هم فقط و فقط سوالات پاسخ داده نشده (چه در آموزش و چه از قبل) پرسیده بشه و چیزهایی مثل "درخواست" و ... ممنوع باشه. نحوه پرسش هم قانون مند بشه. مثلا طرف میاد یه تیتر "کمک" یا "سوال مهم" یا هر تیتر بی ربط دیگه ای ایجاد می کنه، بعد توی اون تاپیک یکدفعه راجع به چندین مبحث تخصصی بحث میشه. باید هر سوال در بخش مربوطه و فقط و فقط بصورت "یک سوال" مطرح بشه و اگه چند سوال قراره پرسیده بشه، در تاپیک های مجزا انجام بشه. تیتر سوالات چیزی مثل این باشه: "رنگی کردن GridView در #C" و مسلما بعدا نباید همین سوال برای VB .NET پرسیده بشه (چون از لحاظ ویژوال یکی هستند و از نظر کد نویسی هم فرق چندانی ندارند غیر از نوع Syntax). یا مثلا به این شکل پرسش بشه: "Full Screen کردن صفحه در VB" ... به هر حال منظور اینه که با کمترین و کوتاه ترین کلمات مفهوم کامل سوال رو برسونه. این ها باید قانون بندی بشوند و در اختیار همه و تازه وارد ها قرار بگیرند.
در مورد مدیران هم اگه کسی بخواد مدیر بشه و آموزش بده، باید رزومه ای از فعالیت هاش هر چند شخصی و غیر سازمانی ارایه بده و آزمونی در ضمینه ای که میخواد کار کنه، ازش گرفته بشه و بعد اجازه مدیریت داشته باشه، مثلا دو هفته هم آزمایشی باشه تا ببینید خوبه یا نه.
ااز طرف دیگه سیستم Search سایت هم باید بهینه بشه... ضمنا مدیران هم باید برای تاپیک های مختلف Tag گذاری کنند. یه بخش Chat (سیستم جداگانه) یا بخشی با همین عنوان به عنوان فروم راه اندازی شود تا اعضا بتوانند در مورد مسائل مختلف همچون نظر سنجی ها و اخبار و ... بحث و تبادل نظر کنند ولی نباید بحث سیاسی یا مذهبی یا همچین چیزهایی بشود.

و از این دست اقدامات می تواند نظم و سطح علمی فروم را ارتقا بدهد و دیگر شاهد چنین مشکلاتی نباشیم.  :چشمک:

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> افراد متخصص و با سطح علمی بالایی هستند که بیان و از اول تا آخر هر چی خواستند آموزش بدهند.


نیازی به این کار نیست . چون همین الان هم اون افراد با سطح علمی بالا این کار رو انجام میدهند.



> در مورد مدیران هم اگه کسی بخواد مدیر بشه و آموزش بده، باید رزومه ای از فعالیت هاش هر چند شخصی و غیر سازمانی ارایه بده و آزمونی در ضمینه ای که میخواد کار کنه، ازش گرفته بشه و بعد اجازه مدیریت داشته باشه، مثلا دو هفته هم آزمایشی باشه تا ببینید خوبه یا نه.


شما لطف می کنید برای بنده نام یکی از مدیرانی که در زمینه کاری خودشان و قسمتی که مدیر هستند تخصص ندارند رو نام ببرید ؟



> ضمنا مدیران هم باید برای تاپیک های مختلف Tag گذاری کنند


این وظیفه فرد ایجاد کننده تاپیک هست که این کار رو انجام بده اما با این حال من زیاد دیدم که مدیران این کار رو انجام میدند . اما مگر 1 تاپیک و 2 تاپیک هست ؟



> یه بخش Chat (سیستم جداگانه) یا بخشی با همین عنوان به عنوان فروم راه اندازی شود تا اعضا بتوانند در مورد مسائل مختلف همچون نظر سنجی ها و اخبار و ... بحث و تبادل نظر کنند ولی نباید بحث سیاسی یا مذهبی یا همچین چیزهایی بشود.


مگه بخش گفتگوی آزاد الان این کار رو انجام نمیده ؟




> ولی نباید بحث سیاسی یا مذهبی یا همچین چیزهایی بشود.


این هم باز به کاربران مربوط میشه نه مدیران.




> برای ارسال هم میشه سیاست های جدی تری در نظر گرفت .


راه حل ارائه کنید خوب . به نظر شما که یک کاربر هستین چه راه حلی رو برای این مشکل در نظر دارید . 
بیایم بگیم هر کاربر در روز بیشتر از 10 ارسال نمیتونه داشته باشه ؟ خوب یک نفر شاید در چند جای مختلف فعالیت میکنه . مثلا C#‎ + Vb +  Sql  + Java + امنیت نرم افزار و غیره اونوقت بخواد جواب چند تا تاپیک رو بده دیگه اجازه ارسال پست نداره 

حالا بیایم بگیم پست ها کنترل شده باشند . یعنی هر کسی پست ارسال کرد مدیر بیاد بررسی کنه ببینه اگر خوب بود تأیید کنه و ارسال کنه . اما مشکل کار اینجاست : سایت در حال حاظر 3,130 *کاربر فعال* داره اگر در نظر بگیریم که نصف این کاربر ها یعنی تعداد : 1565 نفر در روز هر کدوم فقط یک پست ( که حتما از این بیشتره ) ارسال کنند در نتیجه مدیران باید به 1565 تا پست رسیدگی کنند در نتیجه شما اگر یک پست بدید احتمالا تاییده ی اون رو هفته آینده دریافت خواهید کرد .




> تیتر سوالات چیزی مثل این باشه: "رنگی کردن GridView در C#‎‎" و مسلما بعدا نباید همین سوال برای VB .NET پرسیده بشه (چون از لحاظ ویژوال یکی هستند و از نظر کد نویسی هم فرق چندانی ندارند غیر از نوع Syntax)


در نظر میگیریم خود شخص بنده که شاید سالی یک بار هم به تالار C#‎ مراجعه نکرده باشم و یک نفر هم همین سوال رو اونجا پرسیده باشه باید چه کار کنم ؟ من که از غیب اطلاع ندارم این سوال اونجا پرسیده شده !

*اما*  با همه این صحبتها با این جمله موافقم : *چند وقتیه که برای پیدا کردن مطالب جدید و درست و حسابی توی سایت خیلی دردسر می کشم*

موفق باشید ./

----------


## shask00l

روی صحبت من با مدیران کل بود . افرادی که سیاست های کلی سایت رو تدوین می کنند . مدیران بخش زحمت زیادی می کشن تا تالار ها نظم خودشون رو حفظ کنن . ضمنا باید این نکته رو در نظر گرفت که این سایت در درجه ی اول خدماتش مجانیه و نباید انتظار زیادی داشت. اما در همین حد هم باید به کیفیت توجه کرد.

----------


## z_bluestar

به نظر من یه راه حل برای حل این مشکل خورد کردن بعضی از تالارها به قسمت های ریزتر هست .
مثلا در تالار asp.net این قدر حجم تاپیک ها زیاده اگه شمـا یه سوال در سطح بالاتر بپرسید تا بخواهد چشم چند تا از کـاربرای بهش بخوره که جوابش بلد باشند (که این کـاربران خوب تعدادشون کمتر از بقیه هست) تاپیک به ته لیست رفته .

اما واسه تاپیک های ساده و سطح پایین تا دلتون بخواهد جواب هست ، با وجود اینکه پاسخ دهنده ها میدونن این موضوع قبلا جایی دیگه بحث شده

اگه مدیران بیان مثلا تالار Asp.net رو به چندین تالار تقسیم کنند .
مثلا gridها و یا membership و کاربران و خیلی موضوع های دیگه رو جدا کنند ، فکر کنم اوضاع بهتر بشه

----------


## hi.alir

من پیشنهاد میدم سایت اجازه ایجاد تاپیک در یک بخش از گفت و گو با عنوان تکراری رو نده. البته نمی دونم الان این اتفاق میافته یا نه. ولی چیزه خوبی هست.
مثلا قبلا یکی تاپیکی با نام گرافیک در ++C ایجاد کرده و حالا مدتی گذشته و شخص دیگری داره تاپیکی با همون نام ایجاد می کنه، در این صورت سایت اجازه ایجاد تاپیک رو به کاربر نمیده و در عوض به تاپیک اولیه کاربر رو منتقل می کنه.
اگر اون تاپیک نیاز کاربر رو تامیین نمی کرد، میشه تاپیک ایجاد شده با نام تکراری توسط کاربر برای مدیران بخش ارسال بشه و اگر دارای محتویات غیر تکراری بود، اون وقت مدیران اجازه ایجاد تاپیک را بدهند.
اما مشکل دیگری که پیش میاد اینه که اینطوری چند تاپیک با عنوان یکسان به وجود میاد و در بررسی های بعدی دچار مشکل میشیم. خب میشه وقتی دوباره با عنوان تکراری تاپیک ایجاد میشه تمام تاپیک هایی که نام یکسان دارن در لیستی به کاربر نمایش داده بشه.
همچنین بهبود موتور جست و جوی سایت یکی از بهترین کارهایی است که میشه انجام داد و یا تدابیر دیگری که کاربر رو از ایجاد تاپیک جدید منصرف کنه و در عوض تاپیک های قدیمی تر با موضوع مشابه رو در اختیارش بزاره.

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

یه راه حل دیگه هم هست. البته برای کاربران. اینکه کاربر محترم که مثلا داره در زمینه ASP.NET کار می کنه، زحمت بکشه (!) یه کتاب معتبر ASP.NET تهیه کنه (می تونه بخره، می تونه دانلود کنه، می تونه فارسی باشه، می تونه انگلیسی باشه) و فصل های اون رو بخونه. بعد (دارم در مورد دات نت صحبت می کنم) از وجود چیزی به نام msdn با خبر بشه. یعنی حداقل واسه تفریح هم که شده یه بار اون رو باز کنه تا نپرسه: *فوری، کمک، جون مامانت، چطوری باید text یک label رو عوض کنم، فوری، فردا باید پروژه رو تحویل بدم*. بعد گوگل کنه و بعد سوال کنه.

----------


## shask00l

برای رفع مشکل تاپیک های تکراری یه پیشنهاد دارم .. البته نمیدونم امکانات vBulletin از این روش پشتیبانی میکنه یا نه .... توی یکی از forumهای خارجی دیده بودم وقتی کاربر داشت نام تاپیک جدید رو تایپ میکرد خود نرمافزار forum همون موقع روی نام تاپیک سرچ انجام میداد و موارد مشابه رو لیست میکرد. مثل سرچ گوگل . تازه  با توجه به نام تایپ شده یه درصدی هم اعلام می کرد که مثلا به احتمال 40% این سوال قبلا مطرح شده . با این روش میشه جلوی خیلی از سوالای تکراری رو گرفت .

اما بحث کاربران بی توجه هنوز باقی میمونه . مطالبی که چناب LORD AELX مطرح کردند. همه توی قوانین سایت ذکر شده اما کسی رعایت نمیکنه . فکر میکنم بیشتر کردن مجازاتها و جدی تر کردن برخورد میتونه به این قضیه کمک کنه . این سایت افراد متخصص زیادی داره . ولی متاسفانه بستر مناسب برای استفاده از تخصص این افراد بصورت کامل فراهم نمیشه.

----------


## nofilter

به نظر من این سایت دیگه کم کم داره اعتبار همیشگیش رو از دست میده!
نه به خاطر تاپیک های تکراری،به خاطر عدم جوابگویی به پست های کاربران
مثلا من در 2 بخش مجزا 2 3 تاپیک زده ام ولی تا حالا یه جواب قانع کننده از طرف هیچ کسی نگرفته ام!
همه به فکر پول هستن!
حرفه ای ها که دیگه اصلا عارشون میاد به اینجا سر بزنن
کاربرای دیگه هم که جواب های نمیه تمام می دن.

امیدوارم که وضعیت این انجمن مثل سابق بشه ×!

جمیعا موفق باشید.

----------


## m.hamidreza

> به نظر من این سایت دیگه کم کم داره اعتبار همیشگیش رو از دست میده!
> نه به خاطر تاپیک های تکراری،به خاطر عدم جوابگویی به پست های کاربران
> مثلا من در 2 بخش مجزا 2 3 تاپیک زده ام ولی تا حالا یه جواب قانع کننده از طرف هیچ کسی نگرفته ام!
> همه به فکر پول هستن!
> حرفه ای ها که دیگه اصلا عارشون میاد به اینجا سر بزنن
> کاربرای دیگه هم که جواب های نمیه تمام می دن.
> 
> امیدوارم که وضعیت این انجمن مثل سابق بشه ×!
> 
> جمیعا موفق باشید.


شما مگه چند سال هست که عضو این انجمنی؟ کلا 25 پست دارین وضعیت سابق این  انجمن رو کی تجربه کردین؟
دلیلی نداره هر کی هر سوالی کرد یکی پیدا شه جواب بده و اگه کسی جواب نداد  نتیجه بگیریم که فکر پول هستن یا کسی عارش میاد جواب بده!
*کیفیت سوال با کیفیت جواب نسبت مستقیم داره* شما خودت جای من ِ نوعی  بودی این سوالات رو جواب میدادی؟

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=227302
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=227010
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=227366

ما مشکلمون اینه که فرهنگ استفاده از Forum رو نداریم شما ناراحت نشید اینو  کلی عرض میکنم و به خودم هم میگم ریشه اش هم چیز دیگه است علی رغم قدمت  فرهنگی مون تو خیلی چیزها فرهنگ نداریم.
چیزی به عنوان کلی گویی در Forum جایی نداره چه در سوال چه در جواب. پروژه  attach کردن در Forum مفهومی نداره هر کسی مسئولیت کارش بعهده خودش هست.  احترام به وقت دیگران چیزی هست که کلا کاربران فراموش کردن.
شما باید دنبال Hint باشید نه لقمه آماده. هیچ Forumای لقمه ی آماده نمیده.
موفق باشید.

----------


## z_bluestar

اگه یه نگاه کوتاه به این بخش کنید متوجه آمــار زیاد این جور تاپیک ها با این موضوع میشین.
فکر نکنم کسی در این مورد شخص یا اشخاص خاصی رو مقصر بدونه  , همه دنبال یه راه حل هستند ولی هر دفع بعضی از دوستان به خودشون می گیرن .

به نظر شما ما باید صبر کنیم تا فرهنگ Forum نوشتن خودش ایجاد بشه .
فکر کنم ما هم باید یه تلاشی برای این کـار بکنیم و به جای این حرف ها وقتی کسی نظری میده یه دلیل قانع کننده برای رد کردن نظرش بدیم یا نظر بهتری در این مورد داشته باشیم.

البته این بحث هر چه قدرم به جاهای خوب برسه بدون شرکت مدیران سایت بی فایده هست

----------


## nofilter

> شما مگه چند سال هست که عضو این انجمنی؟ کلا 25 پست دارین وضعیت سابق این  انجمن رو کی تجربه کردین؟
> دلیلی نداره هر کی هر سوالی کرد یکی پیدا شه جواب بده و اگه کسی جواب نداد  نتیجه بگیریم که فکر پول هستن یا کسی عارش میاد جواب بده!
> *کیفیت سوال با کیفیت جواب نسبت مستقیم داره* شما خودت جای من ِ نوعی  بودی این سوالات رو جواب میدادی؟
> 
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=227302
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=227010
> http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=227366
> 
> ما مشکلمون اینه که فرهنگ استفاده از Forum رو نداریم شما ناراحت نشید اینو  کلی عرض میکنم و به خودم هم میگم ریشه اش هم چیز دیگه است علی رغم قدمت  فرهنگی مون تو خیلی چیزها فرهنگ نداریم.
> ...


دوست عزیز
مگه به تعداد پسته ؟؟؟؟؟
مگه شما نمیدونید که در کمتر از 1 دقیقه میشه یه کاربر جدید ثبت نام کرد ؟
مگه برای استفاده کردن از این سایت همیشه باید عضو سایت بود؟

به وضعیت سابق اشاره ای نمی کنم چون به نظرم به کسی ربطی نداره!

شاید شما فرهنگ نداشته باشید،این دلیل نمیشه که جمع ببندین!
شما به هیچ وجه حق ندارین به کسی توهین کنید!

دوست عزیز فرهنگ رو باید ساخت !

اتفاقا کلی گویی خیلی جاها وجود داره،از جمله تو این انجمن(جدیدا) !

بحث مالی هم که دیگه چه عرض کنم!

من پروژه در انجمن می زارم چون می خوام مشکلش حل بشه !
غیر از اینجا جای دیگه ای رو برای مطرح کردن مشکلم سراغ نداشتم !

حالا شما می تونید به پست من جواب بدین و یا ندین
این که هیچ مشکلی نداره
بالاخره یه پروژه هست،یا درست میشه یا نه !

حرف من یه چیز دیگه ای بود
متاسفانه محتوی بعضی از پست ها رو اصلا نمی خونن .... 

موفق باشید

----------


## shask00l

> به نظر شما ما باید صبر کنیم تا فرهنگ Forum نوشتن خودش ایجاد بشه .


هر چیزی که خودش ایجاد بشه این پتانسیل رو داره که به راه کج بره . وقتی ما داریم از وسیله ای استفاده می کنیم و روش درست استفاده از اون رو نمیدونیم . ممکنه ازش استفاده نادرست (سوء استفاده) بکنیم . برای حرکت به سمت استفاده درست باید از قدم اول شروع کنیم . نه میانه ی راه. وقتی یک فرهنگ غلط جا بیفته و همه گیر بشه تنها راه اصلاحش قیچی کردن بخش های نادرست بوسیله ی قوانینه .
مثل داستان رانندگی توی کشور ما . از وقتی که جریمه ها سنگین تر شده (تقریبا 5-6 سال میشه) فرهنگ ترافیکیه مردم خیلی بالا رفته .

این نظر منه .

پ.ن:
دوستان
هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک رفع مشکل کل سایت بود . نه مطرح کردن مشکلات شخصی و خاص . همه ی ما میدونیم که این سایت برای ارائه سرویس هزینه دریافت نمیکنه . بنابراین هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره که کسی رو مجبور به پاسخ دادن یا ارسال مطالب بروز و کاربردی و .... بکنه . ارسال پروژه های کامل هم نه تنها هیچ کمکی به بالا رفتن دانش برنامه نویسی کاربران نمیکنه بلکه باعث میشه تا به تعداد مصرف کننده ها اضافه بشه . حد اقل توی ایران اینجوریه .

صمیمانه خواهش میکنم از بحث های حاشیه ای پرهیز کنید.

----------


## z_bluestar

اعصابم دیگه داره خورد میشه از این همه موضوع تکرای :گریه: 
*سلام چه جوري ميشه  بگيم تا لاگين نكرده به صفحه مورد نظرمون نره*

من خودم طی چند ماه گذشته توی 5 تاپیک مجزا این مبحث رو کامل توضیح دادم ولی باز بی نتیجه هست و زحمت یه Search کوچولو رو هم به خودشون نمی دن. من دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که نباید به این تاپیک ها جواب داد .‏

----------


## nofilter

> اعصابم دیگه داره خورد میشه از این همه موضوع تکرای
> *سلام چه جوري ميشه  بگيم تا لاگين نكرده به صفحه مورد نظرمون نره*
> 
> من خودم طی چند ماه گذشته توی 5 تاپیک مجزا این مبحث رو کامل توضیح دادم ولی باز بی نتیجه هست و زحمت یه Search کوچولو رو هم به خودشون نمی دن. من دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که نباید به این تاپیک ها جواب داد .‏


دوست عزیز حق با شماست!
به نظر من هم اول باید جستجو کرد و بعد تاپیک زد،ولی بعضی از موضوع ها هستند که تا حالا مطرح نشده اند !
به نظر من به تاپیک هایی هم که عنوان تکراری دارند و یا قبلا موضوع حل شده باید ابتدا  جستجو کردن  را متذکر شد و سپس آدرس تاپیک را داد،اینجوری شاید فرهنگ سازی هم بشه!

----------


## z_bluestar

من تو تمام پست هایی اول این کـار رو کردم و دوباره این مبحث کـامل توضیح دادم ولی انگـار فایده نداره . کـاش قبل از اینکه آدم بیاد سراغ این جـاها یه کم مطالعه کنه تا با یه دانش نسبی بیاد سراغ forum ها

----------


## nofilter

به نظر من هرکس تا جایی که میتونه باید به دیگران کمک کنه.

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

من یه راه حل ارائه می دم شاید مناسب باشه
ببینید تقریبا توی تالارهای مختلف موضوعات مهم و اساسی معلومه .. مثلا توی سی شارپ یا دلفی یا جاهای مختلف
خب .. یه فهرست از مطالب مهم جمع آوری بشه و خواهشا و التماسا موضوع تا به انتها - حالا اگه شد با جزئیات - گفته بشه 
بعد اگه کسی پستی زد که در رابطه با اون موضوع بود لینک اون مطلب آموزشی براش گذاشته بشه ...
حالا اگه سوال بیشتری داشت می تونه بپرسه
موضوع دیگه اینکه وقتی باغچه رو علف هرز پر می کنه خب باید پاکسازی کرد .. تا گل های واقعی بتونن رشد کنن و بیننده ازش لذت ببره .. من تعجب می کنم از مدیریت سایت که چرا پست های هرز رو حذف نمی کنن 
وقتی یه سوال برای بار دوم پرسیده بشه می شه براش یه پیام خصوصی فرستاد و لینک تاپیک اول براش ارسال بشه و پستش پاک بشه تا یه ذره اینجا نظم و ترتیب بگیره 

خب سوال مهم .. کی قراره این کار رو انجام بده ؟ 
من خودم به عنوان کسی که این پیشنهاد رو داده حاضرم روی این موضوع وقت بذارم و کمک کنم . البته اگه قابل بدونن .. به هر صورت یه کم خشونت هم لازمه

----------


## m.hamidreza

> مگه شما نمیدونید که در کمتر از 1 دقیقه میشه یه کاربر جدید ثبت نام کرد ؟


فعالیت یک نفر با بیش از یک نام کاربری بر خلاف قوانین هست.




> شاید شما فرهنگ نداشته باشید،این دلیل نمیشه که جمع ببندین!
> شما به هیچ وجه حق ندارین به کسی توهین کنید!


شما وقتی با موبایل در حین رانندگی صحبت میکنی و پلیس بهت تذکر میده به شما توهین کرده؟ فرهنگ رانندگی رو بلد نیستی فرهنگ استفاده از تلفن رو نمیدونی تذکر میده و حتی جریمه هم میکنه.




> همه به فکر پول هستن!


این جمله شما توهین به "همه" نیست؟؟؟

----------


## nofilter

> فعالیت یک نفر با بیش از یک نام کاربری بر خلاف قوانین هست.
> 
> 
> شما وقتی با موبایل در حین رانندگی صحبت میکنی و پلیس بهت تذکر میده به شما توهین کرده؟ فرهنگ رانندگی رو بلد نیستی فرهنگ استفاده از تلفن رو نمیدونی تذکر میده و حتی جریمه هم میکنه.
> 
> 
> این جمله شما توهین به &quot;همه&quot; نیست؟؟؟


  دوست عزیز من اصلا نمی خوام جر و بحث بی فایده کنم،و میدونم این کارها وضعیت فعلی رو نه تنها بهبود نمی بخشه بلکه خرابتر هم می کنه. اگه به کسی توهین کردم عذر می خوام. موفق باشید.

----------


## shask00l

> من یه راه حل ارائه می دم شاید مناسب باشه
> ببینید تقریبا توی تالارهای مختلف موضوعات مهم و اساسی معلومه .. مثلا توی سی شارپ یا دلفی یا جاهای مختلف
> خب .. یه فهرست از مطالب مهم جمع آوری بشه و خواهشا و التماسا موضوع تا به انتها - حالا اگه شد با جزئیات - گفته بشه


این کار تحت عنوان ایندکس برای تالارها انجام میشه و برای خیلی تالارها هم وجود داره



> بعد اگه کسی پستی زد که در رابطه با اون موضوع بود لینک اون مطلب آموزشی براش گذاشته بشه ...


چرا کسی که مشکل داره خودش سرچ نکنه ؟ اینجوری کار مدیران هم کمتر میشه و میتونن روی مسائل بهتری وقت بزارن . مثلا جواب داده به سوالات واقعی



> حالا اگه سوال بیشتری داشت می تونه بپرسه
> 
> موضوع دیگه اینکه وقتی باغچه رو علف هرز پر می کنه خب باید پاکسازی کرد .. تا گل های واقعی بتونن رشد کنن و بیننده ازش لذت ببره .. من تعجب می کنم از مدیریت سایت که چرا پست های هرز رو حذف نمی کنن 
> وقتی یه سوال برای بار دوم پرسیده بشه می شه براش یه پیام خصوصی فرستاد و لینک تاپیک اول براش ارسال بشه و پستش پاک بشه تا یه ذره اینجا نظم و ترتیب بگیره


مدیران محترم زحمت انجام این کار رو هم میکشن . ولی بعضی از دوستان پاک شدن تاپیک تکراریشون رو نوعی توهین میدونن . چراشو نمیدونم .



> خب سوال مهم .. کی قراره این کار رو انجام بده ؟ 
> من خودم به عنوان کسی که این پیشنهاد رو داده حاضرم روی این موضوع وقت بذارم و کمک کنم . البته اگه قابل بدونن .. به هر صورت یه کم خشونت هم لازمه


در مورد خشونت باهاتون موافقم .  :چشمک:

----------


## saed2006

متاسفانه  همه این روز ها تا حرف از مدیریت زده میشه یاد خشونت و اثبات این جمله که "من مدیرم" می افتند
نه دوست عزیزمشکل ما با اعمال خشونت حل نخواهد شد هر کاربر کم دانشی میتونه خشونت رو اعمال کنه  و مدیریت کنه
خب سایت محترمی مثل برنامه نویس فکر نمیکنم به همچین کسانی نیاز داشته باشه
هر کی عقده مدیریت داره بهتره به فکر جای دیگه باشه به نظر من اگر این سایت اینقدر موفق و عالی عمل کرده تا به حال علتش همین مشی درست بوده  
هدف: یاد دادن و یاد گرفتن هست نه خالی کردن عقده  دوما  همین شما که دوست داری به قول خودت خشونت اعمال کنی هیچ فکر کردی چقدر دانش داری؟ چقدر میتونی یا حاضری این دانشت رو در اختیار دیگران قرار بدی؟
به نظر من  هر سایت یا مدیری که به ازای هر بار اعمال خشونت نتونه یک چیزی یاد بده محکوم به فناست
حالا هر چی خشونتت بیشتر نابودیت نزدیک تر  خدا رو شکر سایت تا به حال این طور نبوده و از این به بعد هم نخواهد بود

----------


## pardis11

من کاربر عادی(جدید هستم ولی قدیمیم :D) هستم و زیاد درباره افت و خیز بخشهای مختلف نمیدونم ولی خواستم همینجا از بچه های بخش ASP.NET و C#‎‎ تشکر ویژه بکنم چون خیلی خیلی فعالیتش بیشتر شده بخصوص از دوست خوبمون آقا پیمان(Peyman.Gh) و بخصوص در مورد فیلمهای آموزشیه ایشون.در مورد بخش شبکه هم از دوست خوبمون razeghi_loved متشکرم و بسیار سریع راهنمایی میکنن.
باقیه قسمت ها هم برام مهم نیست چون باهاشون کاری ندارم.اگر بخشی مشکلی داره امیدوارم شانس اینو داشته باشه این دونفر اونجا هم سر بزنن .

----------


## pardis11

> اعصابم دیگه داره خورد میشه از این همه موضوع تکرای
> *سلام چه جوري ميشه  بگيم تا لاگين نكرده به صفحه مورد نظرمون نره*
> 
> من خودم طی چند ماه گذشته توی 5 تاپیک مجزا این مبحث رو کامل توضیح دادم ولی باز بی نتیجه هست و زحمت یه Search کوچولو رو هم به خودشون نمی دن. من دیگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که نباید به این تاپیک ها جواب داد .‏


  تو یه فروم دیگه (در مورد هنر هستش) وقتی تاپیک تکراری زده میشه ، مدیر اونو منتقل میکنه به تاپیکی با همون موضوع.اصولا یکی از وظایف اصلی مدیر همینه و وقتی تاپیکی تکرارش زیاد میشه اونو مهم میکنه تا همیشه اون بالا باشه (البته نه هر تاپیکی مثل این).

----------


## shask00l

> هر کی عقده مدیریت داره بهتره به فکر جای دیگه باشه به نظر من اگر این سایت اینقدر موفق و عالی عمل کرده تا به حال علتش همین مشی درست بوده  
> هدف: یاد دادن و یاد گرفتن هست نه خالی کردن عقده  دوما  همین شما که دوست داری به قول خودت خشونت اعمال کنی هیچ فکر کردی چقدر دانش داری؟ چقدر میتونی یا حاضری این دانشت رو در اختیار دیگران قرار بدی؟


 :لبخند:  خشونت به این معنی نیست که چوب بگیریم دستمون و بزنیم تو سر و کله ی همدیگه . گاهی اوقات جدی بودن در اجرای قوانین میتونه خشونت معنی بده .
 .. این تاپیک برای بهتر کردن کیفیت سایت ایجاد شده . اگر راه کاری دارید ارائه بدید . فقط انتقاد نمیتونه مشکل رو حل کنه . فعالیت در اینجا حد اقل برای جنبه ی آموزشی داره. هر کسی به اندازه ی دانش خودش میتونه به بقیه کمک کنه . البته اگر مایل به این کار باشه . اجباری در کار نیست .

اگر بی احترامی شد ببخشید .
ضمنا .... جمله های بالا زیاد محترمانه نیست .




> تو یه فروم دیگه (در مورد هنر هستش) وقتی تاپیک تکراری زده میشه ، مدیر اونو منتقل میکنه به تاپیکی با همون موضوع.اصولا یکی از وظایف اصلی مدیر همینه و وقتی تاپیکی تکرارش زیاد میشه اونو مهم میکنه تا همیشه اون بالا باشه (البته نه هر تاپیکی مثل این).


این کارها توی این سایت هم انجام میشه . نمونش همین تاپیک . من برای این موضوع یه تاپیک با عنوان دیگه ساخته بودم . مدیران زحمت کشیدند به این تاپیک attach کردند.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

سلام , من فرصت نداشتم همه 85 پست تا اینجا رو بخونم . ولی با مطالعه پستهای صفحه اول میتونم حدس بزنم که تاپیک در چه موردی هست .

 به نظر من بزرگترین علت موفقیت  سایت www.stackoverflow.com پیاده سازی بسیار هوشمندانه اون هست .سیستم تگ گذاری , سیتم امتیاز دهی , سیستم badges و ... که اون رو از دیگر سایتها متمایز رو بسیار موفق کرده .

از اونجایی که  vBulletin امکانات مورد نظر ما رو نداره , مجبوریم نهایت استفاده رو از امکانات موجود ببریم .

همه میدونن که فعالیت در این انجمنها کاملا داوطلبانست و هیچ گونه منفعت مادی برای پاسخ دهنده وجود ندارد . ولی سیستم ارزشیابی به خودی خود باعث تشویق پاسخ دهنده میشه .

در اینجا چند مشکل رو مطرح میکنم :

اول از همه اینکه عده ای از کاربران با اینکه همیشه سوال میکنند , براشون خیلی سخته از پاسخ دهنده تشکر کنند , و به نحوی از دکمه تشکر استفاده میکنند که انگار باید پولی بابت اون بپردازند . 
 همچنین خیلی ها به جای سوال پرسیدن , سفارش میدن , سوالات اونها بیشتر شبیه دستور هست , جوری که این رو در ذهن پاسخ دهنده تداعی میکند که دنگتون نرم , چشمتون کور , پاسخ سوال من رو پیدا کنید ...

جمله های شبیه :




> دنبال کدی میگردم  که .... , صفحه من خطا میده , چیکار باید بکنم .... , دوستان , من میخوام وقتی دکمه فلان رو زدم  این اتفاقات بیفته .... , اول از همه بگم  من هرچی سرچ زدم کدی که این کارها رو بکنه پیدا نکردم ..., غلطهای املایی و آیکونهایی شبیه به  در انتهای سوال


به شخصه من رو آزار میده , بقیه رو نمیدونم .

و اما راهکارها , 

اول از همه فکر میکنم ابتکار آقای موسوی در انتشار آمار ماهانه فرومها مورد مثبتی برای ایجاد انگیزه بیشتر به پاسخ دهندگان بود 

دوم اینکه به نظر من تاپیک چگونه بپرسیم؟             ‏              بسیار ارزشمند هست , اگر این تاپیک رو در بخش تاپیکهای چسبناک  در بالای هر فروم قرار بدیم بهتر نیست ؟ من مطمئن هستم با این کار کیفیت سوالها بهتر خواهد شد , 
مدیریت میتونه این رو برای چند فروم امتحان کنه و اگر جواب داد , در همه فرومها قرار بده .

سوم , گفتگوهای فنی , که یکیش اجرا شد به نظر من خیلی میتونه مفید باشه . امیدوارم مدیریت اون رو ادامه بدند و نقایص مورد اول رو رفع کنند . 

چهارم , متاسفانه نمیدونم چرا دکمه " این پست را مفید ارزیابی میکنید" حذف شد ؟ علیرغم اینکه عده کمی از کاربران از اون استفاده میکرند ولی به نظرمن بسیار مفید بود . حداقل دیگه نمیتونیم , یک پست اشتباه رو غیر مفید ارزیابی کنیم , و حتما باید از طریق پست مخالفتمون رو اعلام کنیم 

پنجم , کاربران در تاپیکهایی که ایجاد میکنند , به ندرت تگ گذاری میکنند , این تگ گذاری نکردن , باعث میشه سوالهای تکراری زیادی داشته باشیم .

ششم , من نمیدونم vBulletin تا چه حد امکانات داره , چه اشکالی دارد از تعداد بیشتری مدیر انجمن با امکانات محدودتر استفاده کنید و خیلی از مشکلات رو کمتر کنید ؟

هفتم , از اونجایی که من در بیشتر در فروم ASP.NET فعالیت میکنم , این نکته رو هم اینجا اضافه کنم , تاپیک فهرست مقالات، پروژه ها و تاپیک  های مفید تالار ASP.NET (در حال تکمیل)  سالهاست که بروز رسانی نشده , اگر من مقاله ای بنویسم و در سایت قرار بدم , در صورتی که کسی پستی در اون تاپیک نداشته باشد , تنها چند ساعت بیشتر در صفحه اول باقی نخواهد موند , ولی اگر  تاپیک فهرست مقالات،... مرتب بروز بشه , خاطر جمع خواهیم بود که مقاله مورد نظر اونجا Index شده . 

از اونجاییکه تاپیک فهرست مقالات،...) مدتهاست بروز نشده  یه راهکار این میتونه باشه , که یک تاپیک بزارید که کاربران لینک مقالات یا تاپیکهایی که فکر میکنند مفید هست رو قرار بدند و مدیریت اونها رو بعد از برسی در تاپیک فهرست م...   قرار بده .
موفق باشید

----------


## ricky22

لطفا در رابطه با پست بالا و مخصوصا index ها ترتیب اثر بدید.
ممنون

----------


## moslem.hady

> سلام
> در گذشته اوایلی که بنده عضو  شده بودم کیفیت سایت واقعا عالی بود
> دوستان فعال اکثرا بار علمی قوی داشتند  و کسی که وارد سایت میشد بعد از چرخ زدن توی تاپیک ها به راختی به این نکته پی میبرد
> ولی اخیرا نمیدونم چرا   سایت برنامه نویس افت کرده....


  به نظر من اين دوستمون راست ميگن. اون اوايل كه من ثبت نام كرده بودم، وقتي ميومدم توي سايت، ترس برم ميداشت!!! :اشتباه:   آخه همه حرفاي سطح بالا ميزدن! اما الان، اگه كسي سوالي داشته باشه، بدون اينكه حتي يه سرچ بكنه سوالشو ميپرسه! :خیلی عصبانی:  و جوابايي كه داده ميشه(اگه داده بشه!) يا اشتباهه يا سطح پاييني داره... :گیج: 
ممنون از همه سطح بالاها!!!  :بوس:

----------


## linux

> به نظر من اين دوستمون راست ميگن. اون اوايل كه من ثبت نام كرده بودم، وقتي ميومدم توي سايت، ترس برم ميداشت!!! آخه همه حرفاي سطح بالا ميزدن! اما الان، اگه كسي سوالي داشته باشه، بدون اينكه حتي يه سرچ بكنه سوالشو ميپرسه! و جوابايي كه داده ميشه(اگه داده بشه!) يا اشتباهه يا سطح پاييني داره...
> ممنون از همه سطح بالاها!!!


از یکی دو سال پیش شروع شد! الان از بچه های قدیمی که اینجا می آیند یکی دو نفر بیشتر نمودند. یک جوی پیش آمد برخوردهایی شد که بیشتر شبیه این فروم های که از همه چی و از همه کس توش نوشته میشه شد. سوال تکراری ، حرفهای بی ربط و...

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> کلا سایت مشکلی نداره و اوضاع کلیه انجمن ها هم خوبه!


حالمان خوب است اما تو باور نکن آره ؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 

برنامه نویس اگر یه قسمت به عناون وبلاگ کاربران به این سایت می افزود به نظرم یک جهش اساسی در برچیده شدن اسپم ها و مطالب بی محتوا از سایر قسمتهای سایت بر میداشت .
یه تالار که کاربرا توش تاپیک بزنن مطلب و نظرات خودشون رو حول محور فناوریها بنویسن و اگر سوآل عجیب غریبی هم بود اونجا میپرسیدن . به نظر من رشد سایت هم دو چندان میشد .

----------


## MEhdi Sobhani

سلام
من تازه وارد این انجمن شدم 

یه ویژگی جالب که خیلی نظرم رو جلب کرد این بود که خیلی فعاله ، منظورم اینه که تعداد پستهای جدید خیلی زیاده . 

ولی یه مورد دیگه ای که وجود داره این بود که اکثرا خیلی کم از کلید تشکر استفاده میکنن . 

فکر میکنم اگر یه مقدار این مورد تو این انجمن جا بیفته خیلی بهتر بشه و کسانیکه تشکر دریافت میکنن ، بیشتر انگیزه پیدا میکنن برای ادامه راهنمایی دیگران .

----------


## saed2006

سلام
يك سال و اندي از ايجاد اين تاپيك ميگذرد ان زمان من و بسياري از دوستان  احساس ميكرديم سايت با افت شديدي مواجه شده اينك بعد از گذشت روزها احساس من اين هست كيفيت سايت نسبت به ان زمان بهتر شده است
پيشهاد من اينه از 91 پستي كه داخل تاپيك هست گزارشي تهيه بشه و خلاصه نظرات اورده بشه و بررسي كنيم كدام ها اجرايي كدام اجرا نشده يا قابل اجرا نبوده
با تشكر

----------

